# What is the last thing you ordered from Amazon?



## Guest

Just thought this might be something fun to do! 

The last thing I ordered from Amazon.com was my Kindle Fire. I'm about to purchase my husband one soon I think... he can't contain his jealousy! 

What is the last thing you ordered?

*Victoria*


----------



## Maria Romana

Fun idea for a thread!

Since I order so-o-o much stuff from Azon, I had to go check my orders. Two days ago, I ordered some pretty pricey bras for my daughters. The painful thing is, I had to order them in four different sizes, since who knows which size will really fit. The wonderful thing is, of course, that I will be able to quickly and easily return the ones that don't, because it's Amazon!!!

 Maria


----------



## Atunah

Fun thread.

A cheese slicer. I had one with a wooden handle like this and it had finally died a while ago. So I got a similar one.


----------



## Sandpiper

Simple Cup extra lids and filters to make k-cups.  Supposed to be delivered today, but delayed by cold and snow.


----------



## Tripp

A very pretty purple gel back cover for my Fire 8.9 HDX.  It came with a lightweight cleaning cloth and 3 little stylus pens.  Cloth and pens are meh, but the cover thingy is perfect.


----------



## crebel

Extra mop heads for my Dirt Devil steam mop, they should be here tomorrow.  Pretty exciting...


----------



## deckard

Books. Three to be precise. Probably order one or two more this week.

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt

not counting Kindle books? The movie "The Cutting Edge".


----------



## Guest

Ogilvy on Advertising, a great read for people who write copy.


----------



## KindleGirl

College textbooks for my son...ugh!  No fun. But right before that I ordered the bluetooth speaker that was the SO on the Fire.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

High Grade Nokia Lumia 920, 925, 928 and 1020 (Tangle Free) Rapid LED Indicating Car Charger Adapter 

and isn't that a mouthful? AT&T wanted $30 for it. Amazon charged me $9.97. Love the Zon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sailor Moon Box Set (Vol. 1-6) - a Christmas gift.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

A Bluetooth receiver for my 'home entertainment center'. It's replacing one which is truly a triumph of marketing over substance.

Now I can stream audio from all my IOS/Android devices to my sound system.


Mike


----------



## Tatiana

Other than eBooks, Nutiva Coconut Oil and PB2 Peanut Butter Powder and PB2 Chocolate Peanut Butter Powder which arrived yesterday.


----------



## CatherineM

Books and sweatshirts for Christmas presents.  Everybody was happy


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Snowboots!


----------



## NogDog

J.A. Henckels Premier Series Opus 45-Piece Stainless Steel Flatware Set, Service for 8


----------



## spotsmom

Phycox joint supplements for my dog.


----------



## CaroleC

The last thing I ordered was a Kindle book....

​
Other than Kindle books, the last two things I ordered were pretty boring. TurboTax and batteries.

Edited the next day, to add: 
I just ordered something less boring, to me anyway - -

Zojirushi CD-WBC30 Micom Electric 3-Liter Water Boiler and Warmer, Champagne Gold​
​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not counting digital products...

The speaker I bought in yesterday's lightning deal on the Fires...



Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Just received a package from Amazon with a Speedo swim cap for long hair (just ripped another one over the weekend ) and a black iblason cover for my Fire HDX 8.9.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F6C6SS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FG7B9LQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The last thing I ordered was 

My son absolutely loves this series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> A Bluetooth receiver for my 'home entertainment center'. It's replacing one which is truly a triumph of marketing over substance.
> 
> Now I can stream audio from all my IOS/Android devices to my sound system.
> 
> Mike


Which receiver did you get, Mike? I've been looking for one.....

Betsy


----------



## Mel Odious

Old-timey Panasonic tape recorder.

3-inch dynamic speaker for monophonic sound
1-touch recording
Built-in high-sensitivity condenser microphone
Operates on 4 C batteries (not included)

Still manufactured in some afro-rocking, bell-bottomed wormhole and QUALIFIES FOR FREE SHIPPING! I'm going to order another one of these in 2024 and have it drone-delivered to my front yard, just because.


----------



## Scheherazade

Raw honey so I can make truffle bath melts.  You'd think honey that they put less work into would be cheaper, but noooo...  At least Amazon had it a fair bit cheaper than all the specialty and health food shops around here that charge you a premium just for walking in the door.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Food processor for Jen's Christmas gift. And yes, she wanted one.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Fun thread.  I ordered adult strength liquid acetominophin because my 13 year old man child can't swallow pills and would need an entire bottle of children's painkiller to fight a headache.


----------



## LaraAmber

A Nerf bow (Christmas present for goddaughter).


----------



## Bluebonnet

Calendars for 2014, with cat pictures; that was my main purchase. Of course, then I started browsing around and ended up ordering a nonfiction book about the Old West too.


----------



## Leslie

Today has been a good day for Amazon shopping:

1. a 30 lb bag of dog food
2. a pair of Haflinger hut shoes
3. a pair of Ugg slippers
4. a half-case (five reams) of paper for the office

L


----------



## LBrent

I just got an accessory set by Evecase for the Kindle my kids bought me for XMas!

It has a sturdy case that turns into a stand, 3 screen protectors, a brush, a wireless keyboard, a cord to attach it to a TV to play videos and a stylus.

$20 including shipping. Took a week to get from California to New York in this weather.

Looks good. I'm gonna explore it at work later tonight after my ill patient goes to bed.

I'm excited!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009X3TDSK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gina1230

I ordered my husband a boot tray. Maybe, just maybe, this will help him keep his shoes out of the way.


----------



## RockyGrede

A kindle ebook.


----------



## KindleGirl

A new shower head. Arrived a short while ago and already installed. Hopefully it's as nice as it sounds.


----------



## Book Master

Books for the kindle! 

BM


----------



## Meemo

A Sansa Clip Zip MP3 player for audiobooks. Just $20 (refurbished) - got it yesterday and it works well. Just have to adjust to the differences from iThings. Other colors available for a couple more dollars.


----------



## Silly Writer

A Jade necklace for my long-lost son. I gave him up at birth, because I was just a kid myself. On his birth certificate I named him John Anthony Davidson (my brother and fathers names) so he could find his way back to me one day. But I called him Jade all these years. I finally reached out on Facebook to find him and we were reunited on 11-12-13. His name had been changed, of course, by his adoptive parents, but I told him about his 'other' name. my mother has the name 'Jade' on an ornament with her other grandchildren's names that has hung on her tree for years. My son and I had our first Christmas together and I gave him the Jade necklace. 

In China, it is believed Jade protects the wearer. The initials worked out (almost) to JADE. I believe the name did protect him, as he's been in three war zones, and came back intact. He's 26 and brave and full of strength... And the necklace description on Amazon says it represents strength, healing and comfort.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

DVDs - Season 1-7 of Lewis, Cadfael and Endeavour. I'm having a bit of a British Detective thing going at the moment.

By the way, you can get British dvds here in New Zealand much cheaper and three times as fast from Amazon UK. Don't know if that applies in the US though.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## R. K. Clark

The last thing I ordered from Amazon was Irredeemable, vol. 1 -- wow!  Going to get volume two when I get paid on Friday!  I highly recommend the series.


----------



## NogDog

I needed a new pair of walking/training shoes, and decided I might as well make sure drivers can see me from quite a distance away when I'm out doing my 2-mile walks.


----------



## Silly Writer

NogDog said:


> I needed a new pair of walking/training shoes, and decided I might as well make sure drivers can see me from quite a distance away when I'm out doing my 2-mile walks.


Nice! Love the color!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know, I just realized that there is never going to be a *last *thing that I order from Amazon until they pry the mouse out of my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## BTackitt

Bose IE2 Audio Headphones


----------



## NogDog

BTackitt said:


> Bose IE2 Audio Headphones


Which begs the question: are there headphones that are not audio?


----------



## Jane917

Some knitting notions. A new wallet.


----------



## Key

Ah, those shoes!!!    

I bought some free ebooks.  Does that count?


----------



## R. K. Clark

Well, they didn't have volume 2 of Irredeemable, but I did get a couple of books on photography (might start making some of my own covers) and got a tripod for the camera.

That's it.  I swear.  Stop looking at me like that.  I can quit when I want!


----------



## Key

R. K. Clark said:


> Well, they didn't have volume 2 of Irredeemable, but I did get a couple of books on photography (might start making some of my own covers) and got a tripod for the camera.
> 
> That's it. I swear. Stop looking at me like that. I can quit when I want!


Me too!!


----------



## Mel Odious

Meemo said:


> A Sansa Clip Zip MP3 player for audiobooks. Just $20 (refurbished) - got it yesterday and it works well. Just have to adjust to the differences from iThings. Other colors available for a couple more dollars.


Ditto here since I am fed up with the commie MP3 player on my Blackberry, which now waits until I am five minutes into a run before decreasing the volume to a (Canadian, no doubt) government-approved safe listening level. It's danged inconvenient to have to unlayer in 15F on a busy road and agree to another lawyer screen just so I can get my full-on Joan Jett.

Of course Amazon priced the new-stock Sansa at 34.95, so I had to order a few grocery staples to get free shipping.

(You can add "nickel & diming" to my list of gripes today ).


----------



## SunshineOnMe

a ebook!

before that, a case for my phone.


----------



## Meemo

Ordered yesterday - yarn, some lavender essential oil to make a salt scrub, and a silicone lid - these are awesome, I have a set but needed a smaller bowl lid:


----------



## CaroleC

Concept2 rowing machine, to help me become stronger and healthier in 2014. ...


----------



## 74Cuda

32 inch HDTV set for the bedroom.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Umbra Little Dress Hanging Jewelry Organizer

http://www.amazon.com/Umbra-Little-Hanging-Jewelry-Organizer/dp/B005OQFLM2


----------



## Richardcrasta

Possibly a Terry Southern book. 
But right now it, along with my Kindle, is a lost thing  . . .
Bag snatching.
So, waiting for the right moment to buy a new one.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Genuine Nokia car phone recharger ... having previously bought a really cheap one that came apart and got stuck inside my cigarette lighter socket. I blew a fuse trying to remove it with some metal pliers. ...


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Richardcrasta said:


> Bag snatching.


Ugh, sorry to hear that... 

As for me, my latest order (this evening) was Estelle Ryan's _The Gauguin Connection_, if a free Kindle download counts. My last paid order was the Kindle edition of _Going Bovine_ for my daughter.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Fun thread idea.

I bought one of these *Domu - 16 Piece Watch Repair Tool Kit Set Pin & Back Remover* I'm losing weight and my watch needs the strap adjusting. I didn't want to give it to the local jeweller and be without it for days, but I couldn't get the pins out for the life of me. A quick check on YouTube showed me the right tool and Amazon.co.uk had it for under £5. Bargain!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Besides e-book, I ordered a case for my new Motorola Moto G. Should be here Thursday!


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered a pink Belkin male to male mini-plug cable for my over-the-ear headphones. It should arrive Wednesday with 2-day prime. My headphones are giving me a problem and won't play my ipod at normal volume since last Friday night (while I was out in the cold). Hoping the cable is the problem.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LCYIG6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Been using regular Apple earbuds outside since Saturday (and before that V-Moda in-the-ear headphones I bought several years ago -- hate having something like this in my ears and it doesn't shut out traffic or other noise).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A small package of T10 SMD LED lights from my dashboard. They sent the wrong ones, but they do make my dash brighter.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I am not including ebooks (I download free books everyday) but I ordered an 11" Rival Electric Skillet, it should be here today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

And



And


----------



## mlewis78

I bought Season 4 dvd set of Downton Abbey, since Amazon lowered the price to $22 (plus tax) on Saturday.  It arrived Monday.  Their prices fluctuate.


----------



## spotsmom

Took advantage yesterday of what I thought was a screaming deal on an Invicta watch only to find it is only $12 more today. But $12 is $12 I suppose. 

Also got the latest Kaspersky software.


----------



## Nancy Beck

2 nutrional supplements (didn't realize one of them wasn't eligible for Prime, but I bought it anyway), and a set of 4 sofa legs. I've been using 2 thick hardbacks to hold up one side of the sofa for a few months, since the leg somehow cracked. I was going nuts trying to figure out where to buy these things. Should have guessed Amazon would have something.


----------



## prairiesky

new cover for my ipad
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008X1LHE6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## readingril

Season 3 of Game of Thrones... lots of good viewing and extras and commentaries


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

wrist protection glove...


----------



## SunshineOnMe

3 thieves oil


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

The last thing I ordered was a water filter for my fridge. Before that it was a sink disposer. Before that, probably Christmas toys for the little ones in the family.

Joyce


----------



## Kay Bratt

I bought these for my college-aged daughter, as she needed them for a theme party. 
All her friends loved them and wanted to know where she got them, but she didn't tell.



(I swear! They _weren'_t for me!)


----------



## derek alvah

DVD's...

Airwolf season 2
Father Dowling Mysteries season 3
American Mary
Sherlock season 3
Tru Calling complete series


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy5brats said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> And


Let me know how that ball winder works. I have the worst luck with ball winders.


----------



## Nancy Beck

KayBratt said:


> I bought these for my college-aged daughter, as she needed them for a theme party.
> All her friends loved them and wanted to know where she got them, but she didn't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> (I swear! They _weren'_t for me!)


Those are really cool! 

Let's see what did I buy? I bought the dead-tree version of the PSE 11 Cheats book.



I bought PSE 11 a month or two ago, bought the Missing Manual soon after, and was debating about buying this book, because PSE 11 is a big update for me - learned on PSE 7.


----------



## balaspa

The book S. by JJ Abrams.


----------



## geniebeanie

Last thing was e books for the klndle fire, and wonder hooks for sewing.  Amazon is the only place I can  find the hooks under 50.00.


----------



## NogDog

Last night my home computer (mini-tower) kept turning itself off. While opening it up to see if it was dusty inside (it wasn't), I managed to both break off the wi-fi antenna on the back and then drop a screw into the power supply through the cooling fan vent (why are those holes so large and the screws so small?). Since I just got my annual bonus late last week, I decided that was all a sign that I should order this for delivery tomorrow:



Along with this:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ooma Telo Free Home Phone Service

I have a good friend who swears by one of these Internet phone services, and I am on a campaign to lower my monthly bills for things like cable and phone. So when I saw that this was available on a lightning deal, and there was a 10% off coupon that would lower the lightning deal cost further, it was an instant buy. Especially since I've been thinking of getting this exact model anyway.



Easter Island Visitor's Map

This map was in my shopping cart already because I've been intrigued and amused, and the cost was low, so I went ahead and bought it in the same order. What a combination!


----------



## Susan Alison

Stephen King's The Standing and Kingdom Hospital - on DVD. I've never watched any of his stuff in film and I was strongly recommended to watch these. So I will.


----------



## sstroble

Child of Promise:

http://www.amazon.com/Child-Promise-Becca-Price-ebook/dp/B00HDORW0M/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_img_3


----------



## Chad Winters

Couldn't pass up this cult favorite on Bly-ray for $5. I had the old VHS tape I needed to toss as I have no way to play it! Plus its time to introduce the teenage son to the Quickening...

There can be only one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ooma Telo Free Home Phone Service
> 
> I have a good friend who swears by one of these Internet phone services, and I am on a campaign to lower my monthly bills for things like cable and phone. So when I saw that this was available on a lightning deal, and there was a 10% off coupon that would lower the lightning deal cost further, it was an instant buy. Especially since I've been thinking of getting this exact model anyway.


I'll be interested in hearing what you think of this, Claw!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Picked up a fancy pencil to do sketches with.



Supposed to come today! 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

pre-ordered the Veronica Mars movie on Blu-Ray, my wife and watched this together back when it was on and we are looking forward to the crowdfunded movie. 


considering returning it for the HD instant video instead as blu-ray not released until May and video is available now. Any instant video users see a difference between HD and SD from amazon instant video?


----------



## Mollyb52

Two pairs of Crocs.  Heaven help me I just don't want to wear any other kind of shoes.  I don't order them in hot pink...I stick to navy, black and brown.  But still, I never thought I would wear such unattractive shoes.  I am addicted.  As I get older I will do just about anything to keep my feet from hurting.


----------



## Leslie

Toilet paper. 

How exciting.  

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Leslie I think I'd rather have toilet paper than not so good purchase.

My daughter has started to be mobile so I purchased


----------



## Atunah

Chad Winters said:


> Couldn't pass up this cult favorite on Bly-ray for $5. I had the old VHS tape I needed to toss as I have no way to play it! Plus its time to introduce the teenage son to the Quickening...
> 
> There can be only one!


Who wants to live foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......

Huge Highlander fan here. 

I just got another order of my low car snacks


----------



## Christopher Bunn

A replacement container for my Yogourmet maker. Home made yogurt is the best.


----------



## Tatiana

PB2 Peanut Butter Powder, PB2 Chocolate Peanut Butter Powder and Nutiva Coconut Oil.  Thank you, Atunah, for recommending these items.  I've been using them for months with my morning oatmeal and it is so yummy.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Besides a couple of ebooks that were on sale yesterday (I think? I keep losing track of the days, lol), and then another non fiction ebook that wasn't, I also purchased recently, starting with the most thrilling one first :



The banks and even those online check places only give you 1 check register (occasionally online I'll get 2, big whoop), so I'm glad I found this.

Two more things ("woo-woo" type stuff for some ):





Both decks helped me right away, and they're both really pretty to look at, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie said:


> Toilet paper.
> 
> How exciting.
> 
> L


 Don't keep us in suspense. Give us a link!


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> PB2 Peanut Butter Powder, PB2 Chocolate Peanut Butter Powder and Nutiva Coconut Oil. Thank you, Atunah, for recommending these items. I've been using them for months with my morning oatmeal and it is so yummy.


Glad you like it.


----------



## Leslie

The Hooded Claw said:


> Don't keep us in suspense. Give us a link!


Really?



Yesterday I bought toner for the laser printer and batteries. And getting ready for summer canning season:


----------



## BTackitt

After watching a few videos on youtube recently




&





I purchased 


I will be purchasing these follow up DVDs today:


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

I’v e only read the last couple pages, so somebody probably already asked this, but what’s the last thing you bought that didn’t come from Amazon?  Food and beverages don’t count.

A couple of months ago I went to Staples to buy one of the plastic mats for my office chair.  But other than that...

In the last couple of days at Amazon - a usb charger for my car (drive to Radio Shack for that? nope), a bluetooth speaker phone thing for the office, books…

Maybe I need to get out the house.  Go to the mall… Oh…wait….  A Shirt!  I bought a shirt at Banana Republic last week.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I got sofa legs to replace the one cracked leg on the sofa, but I should have ordered something to help anchor that sucker - I lifted it up just a little bit to look for one of the cat's toys, and the darned thing fell out. Live and learn, I guess. 

Anyway, I ordered that anchoring thing yesterday:



I also wanted to shake up my workout routine, which has been next to non existent, so I tacked this on to my order: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFCB3UE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've been working out for quite some time, but life has gotten in the way lately, and I really need to exercise on a regular basis.


----------



## NogDog

Rockport Men's Coastal Creek Fisherman Sandal


----------



## hamerfan

Biofreeze pain reliever 3 pack. This stuff works wonders on my knees and shoulder!


----------



## Silly Writer

A wagon wheel! Old...burnt wooden.


----------



## crebel

L.L. Akers said:


> A wagon wheel! Old...burnt wooden.


That sounds cool. What are you doing with it?


----------



## telracs

i just pre-ordered a bunch of cast recordings....


----------



## Silly Writer

crebel said:


> That sounds cool. What are you doing with it?


We have a piece of land out in the country...off grid. I had him hang the barn roof with a 25' overlap and made an outdoor living room. Got a fire pit, two comfy seating areas, even a long ceramic tile-top table with a candle chandelier hanging above it. So just using it for decoration.


----------



## Meemo

Have ordered a bunch of home improvement stuff recently - paint brushes, drawer pulls, clear switch plate covers and outlet covers, new knobs for folding closet doors, the list goes on.  Must be spring fever...


----------



## geniebeanie

A book on John F. Kennedy's murder in Dallas.  Even though it is fiction it was amazing with a big twist in the plot at the end.  It is called THE SECRET OF THE CENTURY by Roger Levine.  It was only $2.99 and so interesting.  Some names were change but worth reading.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Ordered a bunch of Command strips to hang pictures on the wall at the new apartment. Lots of different sizes for lots of different-sized pictures.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Silicone baking sheets  
I've gotten into baking bread, big time, and do a lot of no-knead loaves. I find that those silicone baking sheets are perfect for me to dump the dough out on to shape it before it goes into the cast iron pot and into the oven.


----------



## BrentKnowles

A pie ring so the edges of my pie won't burn. And an hdmi cable. The cable has nothing to do with the pie.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mueller green Wrist support gloves. My first ones were stolen...


----------



## Jane917

Amy Corwin said:


> Silicone baking sheets
> I've gotten into baking bread, big time, and do a lot of no-knead loaves. I find that those silicone baking sheets are perfect for me to dump the dough out on to shape it before it goes into the cast iron pot and into the oven.


I make bread this way too, and never thought of using the silicone baking sheets! I actually have a couple of them. Thanks for jogging my mind!


----------



## Jane917

I received this today. Now to get serious and backup!


----------



## ireadbooks

Some Amazon coins 
Before that it was a lightning deal, the SanDisk wireless USB.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Beck

A couple more packages of Command strips/hooks & refills for some of the hooks.

I also wanted to have a coaxial cable for my cable/internet, to add on to the one the cable company supplied, so I don't have to have the sofa too close to the TV, so I just bought:


----------



## Meemo

Ordered a lampshade last night - hoping it'll work on the mid-century lamp that was my parents'.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

L.L. Akers said:


> We have a piece of land out in the country...off grid. I had him hang the barn roof with a 25' overlap and made an outdoor living room. Got a fire pit, two comfy seating areas, even a long ceramic tile-top table with a candle chandelier hanging above it. So just using it for decoration.


That sounds really nice! We've had an off-grid bit of land in the family since I was in Kindergarten or so, but in all those years it was never really developed.

Anyway, here's my purchase via Amazon tonight (from a "Marketplace" seller, I guess, and I'm feeling a bit burned on the shipping, but oh well...). This was for my son, to give to his girlfriend:


----------



## AngryGames

Had to order more ink refills for my Zebra F-402 pen. It's funny that as a digital tech nerd geek poindexter for more than twenty years, I still use a trusty pen & spiral notebook (however, I really wish I could find some left-handed spirals because... I'm a lefty, which according to some old religions, means I'm evil). 

While I was there, I decided to grab a Zebra F-701, which I guess is the newest version. I have no idea how long I've had my F-402, but I'm gonna say... a decade? Probably. My Zebra pen(s) are like a stoner's disposable lighter... you touch, you maybe lose hand (or maybe just a finger if it is your first offense). 

I know, right? Who gets all crazy obsessively infatuated with a friggin' analog writing utensil 

However... the ink refills are 'add-on' items, not Prime eligible, which means now Amazon is going to end up getting another $20 from me because I refuse to pay for shipping. What could I possibly need that is around $20? Must ponder...


----------



## Leslie

A microwave for my son for his birthday.

L


----------



## deckard

Bought a thumb drive: PNY Attache 3 128GB USB Drive (P-FD128ATT03-GE)


I have been carrying 3 thumb drives (32 and 64 GB) and tired of running out of room. Decided to get a larger one and put the contents of the 3 thumbs on one.

Deckard


----------



## NogDog

Already getting stuff for my fossil-dig vacation at the end of July.


----------



## crebel

NogDog said:


> Already getting stuff for my fossil-dig vacation at the end of July.


How Indiana Jones of you!


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> How Indiana Jones of you!


I was thinking something more Aussie, if I snap the sides of the brim up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> I was thinking something more Aussie, if I snap the sides of the brim up.


Ah, but then you won't get that sun protection! I always wear a big floppy hat on my travels, and it is something of a joke among friends and relatives who see me in pictures when I return.

I have a set of scales, but was persuaded to order this today:



Fortunately, I do not need the full 400 pound capacity....


----------



## Jane917

For my grandson


----------



## CaroleC

I ordered a cute little timer to remind me to get up and move around more. I just turn it so that the "30" is on top and in 30 minutes it beeps at me. Or, it can be set for 5, 10, or 20 minutes. It is easy to use and kind of fun. It could be used for other things too.


----------



## 31842

I TOTALLY just splurged today, because I realized I would be a very sad camper if this Complete Sherlock Holmes set went out of print before I owned it. I also bought the complete Shakespeare Lexicon because I'm sending myself to Shakespeare summer camp just for fun. And the Annotated Peter Pan, because the one time I saw it in real life, I almost ruined it with my drool. And Jean Shepherd's Great American 4th of July and Other Disasters. It is the movie he made before he made A Christmas Story and it is GLORIOUS!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

CaroleC said:


> I ordered a cute little timer to remind me to get up and move around more. I just turn it so that the "30" is on top and in 30 minutes it beeps at me. Or, it can be set for 5, 10, or 20 minutes. It is easy to use and kind of fun. It could be used for other things too.


That's pretty neat!  Might have to add that to my wish list...

As for me, I bought a couple items today... Kindle-wise, I bought *What Kings Ate and Wizards Drank: A Fantasy Lover's Food Guide* by Krista D. Ball; otherwise, I bought (for my son) a *Tri-wing Screwdriver for Nintendo products*.

 . . .


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Smartphone charger... I needed an extra one.


----------



## SWF

A playstation tennis game off her wishlist for my sister-in-law's birthday. 

I have to say I love the wishlist feature. It's great to be able to get someone a gift and know they actually want it.


----------



## anguabell

CaroleC said:


> I ordered a cute little timer to remind me to get up and move around more. I just turn it so that the "30" is on top and in 30 minutes it beeps at me. Or, it can be set for 5, 10, or 20 minutes. It is easy to use and kind of fun. It could be used for other things too.


I love that cube! That is definitely going on my wishlist.
My last orders include only boring items, like antihistamines (the best price on Zyrtec) and organic Japanese ramen noodles. What an exciting life I lead.


----------



## CaroleC

Glad several of you like my timer cube! Me, too.

Recently I started getting my television over-the-air instead of paying the cable company, so I have a lot of wiggle room in my budget for stuff from Amazon.

Today I ordered this weather radio. It will be nice to have here in New Orleans during hurricane season which begins in less than two weeks. It has a wall adapter, but also can be charged via hand crank, solar, or whatever. Once that is done you can even charge a cell phone or iPad from it, play AM/FM/weather/alerts/shortwave, or it even has a flashlight. There are cheaper radios on Amazon but I went for this one:


----------



## NogDog

plus


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


>


I just ordered the Amazon fire TV and HDMI cable. Supposed to arrive Tuesday with 2-day prime. Hope it is not sent through post office, because lately they only have been delivering at night when I am at work. Have to pick up a package tomorrow from post office and they did not leave a pick-up slip (had to call P.O. and they confirmed that my package is there) (from another store, not Amazon).


----------



## SVD

iwerks portable Bluetooth keyboard in white.

Now I can write using my phone when I'm away from my computer.


----------



## prairiesky

I ordered a big bag of packing  peanuts to use in my large planters.  Filling the bottom half with the peanuts and filling to the top with potting soil keeps the pots lighter in weight and provides good drainage.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I ordered Vitamin B-12 and the first 2 seasons of Psych, so I could use Prime and not have to pay for shipping (besides, I enjoyed the earlier seasons of that show anyway, ).


----------



## Sandpiper

Bigger than usual order. I still buy DTB with graphics.

   

 

*ETA:* Veto / UPS was just here.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ordered this the other day to make my summer iced coffee. Looks great.  It's finally getting warm enough here to make me want iced coffee!!


----------



## StarDozer13

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWH595M/?tag=kbkindleb-20

(edited to make it a KB link.  )


----------



## geniebeanie

The last two things I ordered were a battery for my cell phone and REM'S Unplugged album on CD.  My cell phone will not keep a charge over four hours and I am tired of ending up with a dead phone.  I buy books all the time, but tried to find the CD in a  store.  It was released for record store day and no store near me sold it.  I went to Walmart, Best Buy and Target, and gave up and bought it on line.


----------



## geoffthomas

Brother HL-2270DW Compact Laser Printer with Wireless Networking and Duplex


This was a great price and with the Prime shipping I ordered it yesterday early afternoon and it was delivered mid-morning today.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I ordered more of those Command strips, though these are hooks that going to be used for the light cancelling drapes I p/u earlier yesterday. (I'm living in an apartment now, and I really like to minimize any holes, scratches, plastering flaking off if I can.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My iPad Air (I had Amazon GCs, so ordered from Amazon).  It's supposed to arrive today! 

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> Bigger than usual order. I still buy DTB with graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA:* Veto / UPS was just here.


I have those shoes and love them!


----------



## mlewis78

A box of men's handkerchiefs, black New Balance cross-trainers and two cables for my headphones (mini-to-mini-- mine has a short and I decided to have a back-up this time). Oh, and new Audio-Technica noise-cancelling headphones, exactly like the ones I have (still working but headband part is falling apart and held together with tape).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HWJT1A/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JETaylor

A toy for my niece's first birthday.


----------



## telracs

Richard Simmon's Sweating to the Oldies DVDs.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm addicted to crock pots? 

*ETA:* Amazon is fast! I love that. I placed order on 5/27 at 1:30 A.M. It was delivered next day at app. 10:00 A.M. It was Prime delivery so estimated date was 5/29 which was as expected.


----------



## Christine Tate

Hanging planters.


----------



## Jaasy

Garbage Disposer.

I called the plumber to install it and he fixed my old one!  LOL.  Back to Amazon it goes...


----------



## NogDog

Decided I wanted something better than a cell phone for taking photos on my vacation:


----------



## Leslie

Round Avery labels for my canned goodies (jams and so on).

http://www.amazon.com/Avery-Permanent-Print-To-The-Edge-Labels-22807/dp/B005IMAKYG/

I priced Ball jars (and Kerr jars) on Amazon but the prices were ridiculous. $19.49 for a package of 12 half pint jars. I can buy them down at the hardware store for $12.49. And I bet if I shop around a bit, I can find them for $9.99 or less.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I find this cereal edible, it is reasonably low cal, and it seems to have disappeared from my local stores.

I also ordered the electric shaver that is a deal of the day. I will switch back and forth with my rotary shaver.


----------



## crebel

The Hooded Claw said:


> I find this cereal edible, it is reasonably low cal, and it seems to have disappeared from my local stores.
> 
> I also ordered the electric shaver that is a deal of the day. I will switch back and forth with my rotary shaver.


What cereal?


----------



## cagnes

These are my last 2 non-Subscribe & Save items.
 

I get my monthly "Subscribe & Save" of boring stuff like toilet paper, paper towels, cat food, dog food & dog treats.


----------



## Jane917

Socks, gardening gloves, pancake flipper


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> What cereal?


Oops! I added the link to my original post.



Fiber One Honey Squares, 80 Calories

Not as good as Cap'n Crunchberries, but definitely edible. I even was able to eat it in moderation with almond milk while doing low carb Atkins diet, which is how I got started with it. They have a low calorie chocolate version that is tolerable, but not as good.


----------



## mlewis78

Black New Balance Cross-Trainers. Have to send them back because they are not in the size I ordered. Box has the correct size (10) but the actual shoes are 9.5. Tried one on -- too small. Have been wearing shoes like these for about 5 years.

Also received in the same package Audio-Technica headphones:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HWJT1A/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and two Belkin mini-to-mini cables (connecting the old headphones to ipod):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LCYIG6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B16XEXC/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Seamonkey

Other than Kindle book, games apps..

I ordered a tower oscillating fan because my old one was balking at working or would suddenly start screeching in the middle of the night.


----------



## CaroleC

The last thing I ordered was 8 place settings of stainless flatware. Through the years the occasional spoon or fork has disappeared from my old set of stainless, apparently having been swallowed up in a black hole somewhere in my kitchen. It's nice to have a new, complete set.


----------



## StarDozer13

Chicken soup Kindle books


----------



## Nancy Beck

I've wanted a better cleaning solution for my DVDs than the thing I p/u years ago (it's cheap plastic, but whatever), so I got cleaning solution and microfiber cloths:





I've also started the Paleo Diet just recently (more for health issues than for losing weight, although I have lost a bit ). Some recipes include arrowroot flour. I went to my local Shop Rite - out of stock. Tried another Shop Rite - zippo. And nothing at any other area food stores (don't have a Whole Foods nearby), so I ordered:



Ordered all this late yesterday. I have Prime, so should be getting the order tomorrow. I love Prime!


----------



## NogDog

Decided I didn't like the cheap little case that came with my new camera, so ordered this one:



(Although at $9.74, I guess this is still cheap, but seems a lot more useful and protective)


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just ordered today:



I'm cooking more now that I'm on the Paleo Diet (not strictly following it, but close enough), and altho I don't have a ton of spices, my cabinets aren't spacious (and hardly any countertop room), and I want to be able to find stuff a lot quicker.



I love salmon, but I'm lazy, and don't eat it for 3 meals a week like I should. It's also hard for me to eat without regular mayo, which is a no-no for the Paleo Diet.  (I do feel better overall, but I still miss eating some foods.) Anyway, I did some research, and decided the above fish oil caps had the best bang for the buck for me.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For my business I ordered the print edition of Adobe After Effects CS5 Visual Effects and Compositing Studio Techniques (we're not upgrading to the money-draining "Creative Cloud" ...yet?).




Nancy Beck said:


> I've also started the Paleo Diet...


As mentioned in the other thread, I've been learning about a low FODMAP diet, and a couple must-avoid things are onions and garlic. Apparently asafoetida (hing) powder offers a similar flavoring and does not have FODMAPs, but finding it is a challenge. So, of course, I turned to Amazon. Oh, my... I didn't know how "magical" it would be.


----------



## NogDog

A bit more than I wanted to spend, but between using them at work when trying to concentrate in an open office environment, or listening to music at home while the air conditioner is running, or the long flights I'll have next month to/from Wyoming, hopefully I'll be glad I made the investment.



Harman Kardon NC Premium Over-Ear Noise Cancelling Headphones


----------



## balaspa

It's my birthday on the 15th and I got an Amazon gift certificate already. I used that to buy season one of True Detective on Blue Ray.


----------



## bordercollielady

Now this is an interesting thread!  Today I ordered sand paper,  a sanding block,  and a bunch of paint stirrer sticks!  I'm in home chore mode..


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

_Eerie Midnight Horror Show_ on DVD and a Quasit mini.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The shopping cats got hold of my credit card again....but they did buy me a nice Birthday present...a new IPAD air with a beautiful leather cover.

Good Cats !!!


----------



## Silly Writer

Three bars stools with tractor seat tops. For my kitchen... So cool!


----------



## mlewis78

Re-ordered black New Balance Womens 608 Shoes (cross-trainers) last night. They sent me wrong size a few weeks ago (box had correct size on it but the shoes were a half size smaller). Returned them and got credit.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WJDYGM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ordered two Bali Women's Comfort Revolution Wirefree Bras with Smart Sizes today. Amazon has a sale on lingerie. I know, probably TMI.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I ordered one of these:



It's a $35 Linux computer about the size of a deck of cards. My home automation system computer and software is over 10 years old, and can't talk to any of the new peripherals, so a replacement is in order. I found out that a new computer and the software to operate things would be about $900. After two or three days investigation I found that this small inexpensive computer and some free open source software will apparently do everything I need. I'll have to learn some Perl programming skills, but luckily have someone available to help teach me what I need to know. If it doesn't work out, I won't have lost much. 

Ain't technology wonderful?

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> The shopping cats got hold of my credit card again....but they did buy me a nice Birthday present...a new IPAD air with a beautiful leather cover.
> 
> Good Cats !!!


I'm loving my Air, also from Amazon for my birthday. Latest thing is one of the cube digital timers mentioned up thread.

Betsy


----------



## balaspa

True Detective Season One on Blu Ray. And pre-ordered Stephen King's novel Revival for my Kindle.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jmiked said:


> I ordered one of these:


Ah, color me jealous.  I've wanted one of those for awhile but have held off until I actually have some free time to play with it. Oh, and a budget for it would help!

Today I ordered several things, here are a couple fun / useful items from my order...


----------



## Silly Writer

I ordered this movie for my son to watch on Memorial Day... It was the first grown-up movie I had watched as a little girl that made me cry. I was describing my memories of it to someone and they actually recognized the movie. I had no idea it was such a big thing, or well-known movie, or that it was a true story that changed history. I only know the brothers reminded me of my five uncles in Kansas. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it:

The movie that inspired "Saving Private Ryan." It is the true story of five brothers who fought and died together when their ship, the American cruiser Juneau, was sunk in the South Pacific during World War II. The Fighting Sullivans is something more than a worthy tribute to a pair of small town parents and the five sons they lost when the Juneau blew up in a battle off Guadalcanal on November 13, 1942. It is a heartwarming slice of Americana that will fill in the background of any number of Americans on the fighting front. The audience's awareness of the news in store for the Sullivan family adds considerably to the film's effect. The Fighting Sullivans generates emotion strictly on its own terms and without bidding for tears.

Link maker not working! Sorry. But here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007IU8Z5W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

An electric kettle. So fast.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

GPS was my last order. Because the one I had before was stolen...


----------



## Mandy

Criminal Minds seasons 2 and 3 for my 12 year old who is really into any investigative-type shows.


----------



## Lisa Grace

A three pack of Graeme Base's hardcover children's books. The gorgeous illustrations and rhyming storyline remind of a sophisticated Dr. Seuss.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just got:
Garden Weasel 95306 Weasel Nut Gatherer (Pack of 1) | $35.31


----------



## JETaylor

The entire series for my son. He got decent grades this past year and we told him we'd spring for this series if he upped his grades for the last quarter. 

It's so cool that he wanted a set of books and not some random PS3 game.


----------



## D/W

My last Amazon order included this Creative Sound Blaster Roar Bluetooth Speaker. It's currently rated 4.8 stars (out of a possible 5.0) with 69 reviews.

The sound quality is truly *FANTASTIC*, build is excellent, and it includes several _very_ useful features not available in other bluetooth speakers, including built-in MP3 player, voice recorder, speakerphone, battery bank, bedtime listening mode, and bass boost. The speaker also doubles as a USB Sound Blaster speaker for PC or Mac. I'm very satisfied with this purchase!


----------



## Leslie

Paper.

Toilet and copy.


----------



## Rasputina

A Fiskers rotary cutting set with mat, rotary cutter and ruler. I want to try my hand at quilting.


----------



## BTackitt

Cool Rasputina, many of us are quilters!

my purchase yesterday, and yeah, paid to get it here today as I NEED it for a class.


Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 5th Edition: DSM-5


----------



## Toby

Breville Ice Cream Machine.   I didn't even want to look at it, because it's expensive, but my mother was reading about it & was raving about it. So, naturally, I had to check it out at Amazon. Then, I wanted it badly. Then I had to have it. So, in a matter of minutes I ordered it. Why wait, right? I have it here in the box on the floor. I'll have to find & buy a small cart to put it on, so that I can roll it over to plug it in. Ugggg!!! I have my ice cream books all set to try out all kinds of ice cream, including non-dairy ice cream, & gelato. I plan to make healthier ice cream that does not include high fructose corn syrup, which is bad for you. Corn syrup is usually used to make the ice cream creamier. I plan on trying other substitutes.


----------



## ireadbooks

A cute Android sleeve for my Nexus 7.


----------



## mlewis78

Last week I ordered a *jar opener (Jarkey)*, a pair of *Dansko clogs in sage floral *and a *Braun alarm clock*. Received the first two items on Sunday and the clock today.

I'd ordered the "classic" Braun alarm, but they sent me the travel one. Since I researched it today, I realize that there seems to be no difference. I'm keeping it. Nice looking clock, but I may have to buy another cheaper alarm clock that has a snooze feature. (Braun makes some at a price that is higher than the $32.28 one I bought).

For several years now I've been using a timer instead of a clock. The display on on the timer is hard to read, particularly when I want to reset it after it wakes me up. It works very well though. I have to keep alarm clocks and timers on the floor, because my cat has destroyed a few by knocking them off the stand.


----------



## JETaylor

A bunch of baby gifts.  

My brother-in-law and his wife are having their first together (he has 2 from a prior marriage) AND my nephew and his wife are having their first  - they're having a combined baby shower - so Amazon to the rescue. 

And who doesn't love shopping for baby gifts...


----------



## telracs

forbidden broadway comes out swinging CD.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wanted to order a miniature poodle but they didn't have any available.  First thing I've seen that Amazon didn't carry!


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Paper.
> 
> Toilet and copy.


don't mix 'em up...


----------



## Toby

I checked out the Jarkey Jar Opener after seeing it mentioned here. Thanks! I just purchased 2. 1 got 1 with the square top, & 1 with an oval top to the opener. I pray that they work. I can't open these types of lids & always have to ask for help.


----------



## deckard

Bought this yesterday:


Just what I need, another book about beer and brewing!

Deckard


----------



## Book Master

Almost a dozen Free Books!


----------



## Jane917

I highly recommend this book, and the community ties it encourages.


----------



## mlewis78

Toby said:


> I checked out the Jarkey Jar Opener after seeing it mentioned here. Thanks! I just purchased 2. 1 got 1 with the square top, & 1 with an oval top to the opener. I pray that they work. I can't open these types of lids & always have to ask for help.


Haven't used mine yet, but one of my co-workers recommended it. I was having trouble opening Once Again peanut butter jar, even after hitting it with handle of a knife. I was straining my hand and wrist. I use pliers to open stubborn twist caps, but they don't fit around a jar.

I didn't notice the different shapes. The one they sent to me is tomato red. The product page shows several colors without a choice.

I told a friend about it and she got her daughter (who has Prime) to order one for her.


----------



## Toby

Both of mine cane today. Apparently the square top one is to open lids that are for taller lids on the bottle. I am glad that I decided to get 1 of each. I haven't tried them yet. I have done the banging of the knife handle hard against a lid as well as try to hold the bottle under scolding hot water, which ends up burning me. Plus, it's the hard twisting of the hot water thing. No good for bad hands & wrist. I also have this black flat bottle opener that sort of looks like a nut cracker, that I use to twist off covers on water bottles. It doesn't work on bigger lids. I saw it at amazon when looking for the Jarkey opener,  so I know that you could check there for it. I don't know the name. I'll try to remember to look for it.


----------



## crebel

I've had this on my wish list for a while, and finally ordered it when I got some Amazon gift cards for my birthday. It came yesterday and I haven't used it yet, but it looks pretty straightforward and easy to use to get vegetable "pasta"


----------



## D/W

Since I received this last week, I've been using it a lot to transfer files between my tablets and PC computer. It works great! You can also stream videos from it.

SanDisk Connect 16GB Wireless Flash Drive For Smartphones And Tablets



Here's a link to the free Android app that works with it:


----------



## Sandpiper

Parchment pouches for my Sunbeam Rocket Grill.  Love that Rocket Grill.


----------



## cinisajoy

A puppy playpen, a coffee maker, and 2 cell phone phone cases.


----------



## SandraMiller

Typewriter ribbons.  I've gotten really old-school lately...or maybe just really old...


----------



## crebel

cinisajoy said:


> A puppy playpen, a coffee maker, and 2 cell phone phone cases.


Another coffee maker? What happened to the one you got last week?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The last thing(s) I ordered were half-a-dozen new Insteon motion sensors and light bulbs to upgrade my 10-year old home automation system. The old X10 devices were always unsatisfactory, but the new Insteon products work very well. Finally I have a reliable system.

Of course, the new stuff will require new software and ultimately a new dedicated computer to run it. I'm waiting for an upgrade to the Mac mini to come along. Then the Mini will be the last thing I purchased.  

It's a relief to know that things are finally going to work right for a change.


Mike


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jmiked said:


> The last thing(s) I ordered were half-a-dozen new Insteon motion sensors and light bulbs to upgrade my 10-year old home automation system. The old X10 devices were always unsatisfactory, but the new Insteon products work very well. Finally I have a reliable system.


Interesting. We've been clunking along with X10 for years but can't say I'm particularly happy with any of it. I've been meaning to buy (on Amazon, of course) a DB9/USB cable to try connecting an X10 Firecracker I've had sitting unused for 10+ years to a DreamPlug (a small, low-power, Linux-based computer) to do more with what X10 devices we have, but I'll look at Insteon and maybe consider switching away from X10.


----------



## NogDog

Bormioli Rocco Dublino Collection 2-Ounce Shot Glasses, Set of 6



I bought them as something appropriate to use with this souvenir I brought back with me from Wyoming:










wyomingwhiskey.com


----------



## The Hooded Claw

AmazonBasics Ultra-Thin Extreme Performance Amplified Indoor HDTV Antenna

I am finally replacing my ancient glass tube television. At the same time cutting the cable and going to Amazon Prime and other streamed entertainment. So something to receive the local stations seems like a good idea!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Bormioli Rocco Dublino Collection 2-Ounce Shot Glasses, Set of 6
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them as something appropriate to use with this souvenir I brought back with me from Wyoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyomingwhiskey.com


Welcome back! I'll bet the whiskey bottle was a great place to hide the velociraptor DNA.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Hooded Claw*, please let me know how that antenna works. Does it have to be placed in a window?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Someone Nameless said:


> *Hooded Claw*, please let me know how that antenna works. Does it have to be placed in a window?


The impression I have from the comments about the product is that it does not. Of course that is highly dependent on how strong your tv signal is. There is a website listed on the product page where you can put in your location, even street address, and it will tell you what stations are in your area available to pick up and give you a crude estimate of the signal strength red, yellow, or green.

Oh, and I'll try to remember to report back here. Bug me about it in a couple of weeks if I don't post about it.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is a website listed on the product page where you can put in your location, even street address, and it will tell you what stations are in your area available to pick up and give you a crude estimate of the signal strength red, yellow, or green.


I'd love to get rid of cable, and have tried several times with a powered indoor antenna to bring in local digital broadcast stations, yet have never been able to get any of the main ones (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX), even at a low quality. They're just missing entirely. I can sometimes get poor-quality signals on some obscure stations that I don't care to watch. The site that predicts what stations can be picked up tells me I should get all of the main ones and then some. The site says it calculates it based on an outdoor antenna 30 feet up, so definitely take those results with a grain of salt regarding indoor reception. I hope you have _much_ better luck than I've had.


----------



## Toby

I ordered a Fitbit Flex tonight. I decided to get the Flex after someone in the office said that she wears it in the shower & swimming. So that means that I won't have to take it off. I also ordered a set of 3 metal clasps & some silicone things to put on the bracelet to help you not lose it. I really wanted the pink strap made by Fitbit, but although it was free ship, it wasn't the 2 day Prime. My black strap Fitbit Flex comes on Tues. What's cool is that the price dropped $7 & change today, so I saved some money. However, it could be that a new one is coming out that maybe could count walking up/down stairs, which would be better. Then, if I like the Flex, I'll get the set of 3 colored straps by Fitbit. Wish there was a yellow color by Fitbit. The other person in my office uses the Fitbit Zip. She likes hers.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Toby*, what are the metal clasps and silicon things for the Fitbit?


----------



## bobbic

A Kindle Fire for husband--his first!

bobbi c.


----------



## sstroble

THE JFK ASSASSINATION DIARY by Jay Edward Epstein


----------



## NogDog

Need some new walking/workout shoes, as the current pair has some holes starting on the inner lining.



Skechers Men's Vigor 2.0 Advantage Oxford,Pebble/Black


----------



## Toby

MDW silicone ring & 3 metal clasps for the Fitbit Flex. The metal clasps are the same that comes on the Fitbit band. The silicone thing is used to keep the band from coming off. I don't want to lose my Fitbit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Someone Nameless said:


> *Hooded Claw*, please let me know how that antenna works. Does it have to be placed in a window?


I finally received my TV at lunchtime today, and after playing with Amazon instant video for several hours, I installed the Amazon basics antenna. I'm in a new apartment with a different view than before so I have nothing to compare it with but I found the antenna to be easy to set up and work very well. I looked on one of the recommended map showing what stations you should and I was in the yellow area for most of the local stations. I'm in a better position than the map probably assumes because I'm on the eighth floor. In any event I do not have the antenna and we know it is merely dangling behind my new HDTV, and it is working well. I'm sure it cannot perform miracles, but at least in a reasonably favorable situation, the antenna does great. I bought the most expensive of the three antenna variations, with my powered amplifier. I'm sure the cheaper versions would not do quite as well.


----------



## Jaasy

My latest purchases

Dish drainer
wall switch plates
odor shield trash bags
broom
packing tape
envelopes
shredder


----------



## Charlie2

My latest buys

a tomtom
keyboard
mouse
books
t.shirts
pens
pen refills


----------



## Toby

I'm not keeping the Fitbit Flex. I bought the Fitbit Zip & there were leashes on that page for accessories that I got. I love the Zip. The Leashes are to keep from losing the Zip. I do not believe that it would happen, because it's so tight when putting on. It didn't cost much, so I got the pack of 6. 
    Great Lakes Hydrolized Gelatin & Regular Gelatin Pack. From beef. The green & orange can.
    Trader Joes Organic, Pure Coconut Oil 2 Pack 16 oz.


----------



## spotsmom

Bluetooth earbuds
Hairball treats for the cats


----------



## NogDog

UPDATE 26 AUG 2014: It's here!


__
https://flic.kr/p/oCYqq6


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Sugar-free jolly ranchers for my teenagers. Finally found a sugar-free treat they like.


----------



## NogDog

Decided I needed a new jacket for when the colder weather returns, as I'm now too small for the coat I've had for years (hooray), so I went with this Carhartt jacket, opting for the red-orange color since in the dead of winter I'll be walking home in the dark.


----------



## JETaylor

Supernatural Season 9.


----------



## sstroble

Write Good or Die

http://www.amazon.com/Write-Good-Die-Scott-Nicholson-ebook/dp/B003H4QZOG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1410479404&sr=1-1&keywords=write+good+or+die


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been enjoying the Charlie Chan novels, so when Amazon has a weeklong sale on old mystery movies, buying a couple of Charlie Chan movie collections seems like a good idea.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Didn't post right away since it was a gift and I didn't want the aspiring-author recipient to stumble across it here, but my most recent Amazon order was this Dakine backpack:


----------



## deckard

I've been traveling a lot and needed a new carry-on bag. Bought this:
 and it should be delivered today.

Deckard


----------



## scifi365

The new David Mitchell novel - The Bone Clocks, which turned up all shiny and new looking today. I've been inspired by the Hooded Claw to seek out some Charlie Chan films, though. I'd loved those when I was a kid.


----------



## NogDog

I've really been enjoying our weekly Wallyball games, but the balls the gym has aren't so great, so I'm going to start bringing my own next week. 



Tachikara WB2000 "Competition" Wallyball

(Also ordered a little pump to use with it.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I hope all you people buying things from Amazon are getting there from the links at the top of this page.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hope all you people buying things from Amazon are getting there from the links at the top of this page.


Not sure they do any good if I then have to manually switch to the smile.amazon.com domain?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hope all you people buying things from Amazon are getting there from the links at the top of this page.


I must be a dummy, because I don't see any link to Amazon at the top of the page.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Hooded Claw said:


> I must be a dummy, because I don't see any link to Amazon at the top of the page.


Under affiliates.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> Not sure they do any good if I then have to manually switch to the smile.amazon.com domain?


Yeah . . . I'm not sure. . . . but what I did was append the board tag -- &tab=kbpst-20 onto the smile.amazon.com address. Following the /. Made that my amazon 'favorites' browser link. It works.


----------



## Meemo

Dh has done most of the Amazon ordering recently, but I pre-ordered the Fire HD 6 - 16 gb, in magenta.



For some reason only the black pops up with Link-Maker.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I bought 2 x H4 9003 Ceramic Wire Wiring Headlight Harness Sockets for Car Headlight:



I'm really hoping this gets me closer to resolving some long-standing headlight headaches with my Subaru.

(And I ordered using the link in the Preview of this message. )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ordered the new Kindle Voyage.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ordered the new Kindle Voyage.


Me, too!


----------



## Sandpiper

Hardcover book -- "The Roosevelts". Enjoying series on PBS. Using points from my Amazon Chase credit card for the first time to pay for it. 

*ETA:* It came today via FedEx Surepost -- a day earlier than scheduled.  I was anxious for it.



I'd say at least 50/50 photos and text. _Maybe_ greater percentage of photos? It's offered on Kindle also. Too many photos / graphics for that. I am enjoying the series on PBS.


----------



## derekailes2014

American Mary on Blue Ray and a copy of my latest book.  That way when it shows up people who bought this also bought this.


----------



## Sandpiper

The second to last item I ordered was the Kinivo mini speaker --



Broadus put me on to Kinivo products by recommending their HDMI switch box. Kinivo doesn't make a lot of products, but what they do are really good. Reviews / comments on Amazon for both the switch box and mini speaker are _very good_. Almost total of five stars. Their web site and tech support is great too. I will probably order the Kinivo bluetooth boombox speaker soon.


----------



## deckard

Only I bought the hardback. It's out of print and bought it used. No link to the out of print hardback but same book.

Also bought: 


Deckard


----------



## msdanielle28

Got tired of playing with my bunny ears to get television channels. I've heard a lot about this Roku box so I decided to give it a whirl. I'm like a kid who can't wait to get their package.


----------



## Cege Smith

A new external hard drive. It's one of those things you need, but isn't anything fun or sexy that's really worth bragging about.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I've come to regret my most recent purchase (headlight wiring harness) because it's looking like I will have to wait over a month before it will arrive and I need it ASAP. Buyer beware, read everything carefully, and for best results only buy things _shipped by Amazon_. I could swear the shipping information said I would have to wait 6-10 business days, which wasn't great but I could accept it, but the tracking info on the shipment shows the expected arrival isn't until October 31! Now I have to go buy another and then try to return this set whenever it arrives. Very frustrating.

ETA: So I did, I ordered another set on Amazon, different vendor, fulfilled by Amazon w/ Prime. Hopefully I can get my money back on the first order whenever it gets here.

ETA: The first order arrived a month before they said it would, so the second order was actually not necessary, and shipping it back to China would probably cost more than the purchase price. Fun times... anybody want some H4 wiring harnesses?


----------



## Sandpiper

Can't you cancel your first purchase since it hasn't shipped?  Don't have to have a good reason.  I've done that when I've simply changed my mind about a purchase.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Sandpiper said:


> Can't you cancel your first purchase since it hasn't shipped?


No, it shipped promptly, the problem is the transit time. It's shipping from China, which I definitely did not see when I ordered it, and is apparently taking the slowest possible method. Free shipping, but who cares if it takes a month and a half to get here? Those kinds of shipping times remind me of ordering toys from the back of a comic book when I was a kid. (And they never looked as good as depicted... but that's another story!)

I'm not keen on how Amazon ties one ASIN to multiple vendors and you can't rely on which vendor will be shown first. When I made the link to the product in my earlier message, it went to the vendor I originally ordered from (as mentioned, I ordered using the link in the Preview). Clicking that link today took me to the same product but different vendor, this time with fulfillment by Amazon.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Does CreateSpace count as Amazon? In which case, six copies of each of my print books


----------



## D/W

In addition to printer ink, I ordered this OXO Good Grips Bathtub Drain Protector. Pretty exciting, I know.


----------



## Seleya

A 6-inch cobalt blue HD Fire, I can't wait!


----------



## HarryK

I purchased Book 3 of the Dresden Files in Kindle format. If we're talking physical item, the last thing I ordered would have been my Firefly Board Game (which is loads of fun BTW).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Had some of these from the store the other day and they were good! So I bought them in bulk.


----------



## Meemo

For my already-ordered Fire HD6:


And for my sweet doggy:


----------



## geniebeanie

My new Kindle HDX 64. My fire TV and My fire phone.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Hopefully these will suffice to "finish" that misguided adventure....


----------



## Raffeer

Nail polish remover. 
I'm a VERY senior citizen and am tackling arthritis so wandering around stores is definitely past. Wandering around Amazon is a delight. I don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## ireadbooks

A shiny new HDX 7 for mom's birthday a week ago. She's over the moon 👍

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## SabrinaLacey

A pretty cushion for my patio bench. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TWErvin2

A copy of *The Heroes of Olympus Book Five: The Blood of Olympus* for my daughter and a *LifeStraw Personal Water Filter*.


----------



## bobbic

DreamWeaver said:


> In addition to printer ink, I ordered this OXO Good Grips Bathtub Drain Protector. Pretty exciting, I know.


Woohoo! Nice! LOL


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

walking shoes about a month back...


----------



## alawston

I had to order a copy of my own book, embarrassingly. Createspace take a while to ship copies to the UK and this was a bit of a "too good to miss" opportunity.


----------



## NogDog

Got a $25 gift certificate for my birthday which I used for a Poetic KeyBook Case for New Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 7


----------



## geniebeanie

A Surtle.  It is a cross between a wooden spoon and a spatula.


----------



## JamieL

Grove Square Hot Cocoa, Salted Caramel 50 Single serve cups.


----------



## D/W

bobbic said:


> Woohoo! Nice! LOL


Yeah, I know. But I do have to say that the bathtub drain protector _does_ work very well. 

Okay, here's a more exciting recent purchase: Toshiba CB35-B3340 13.3-Inch Chromebook 2



I _love_ everything about this Chromebook! The 13.3-inch, full HD (1080p) IPS display is *amazing*!


----------



## mlewis78

Last week I got the magenta poetic case for my HD6:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NQB8976/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Fred Astaire Early Years at RKO (CD set with auto-rip):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FNRA1D6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Chris Thile (mandolin solo) Bach Sonatas and Partitas (CD with auto-rip):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DJSUNWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Susan Alison

A soup maker - absolutely invaluable for NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I'm almost ashamed to say mine is so boring compared to some people's (pink mini plugs!!  ) I saw this on the latest SPP and had to upgrade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Indie-Author-Power-Pack-Publish-ebook/dp/B00OS96EYU


----------



## NogDog

Decided I wanted a slimmer case for my phone, so I ordered the Spigen Slim Armor Case for Galaxy S4 - Retail Packaging - Metal Slate


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Like Mark, I ordered...



For 99 cents, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I ordered, for my iPhone 5S:



Olliclip 3-in-1 Macro Lens

Betsy


----------



## alawston

Crenel said:


> Like Mark, I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> For 99 cents, how can you go wrong?


Well, £0.77 for me, but yes, I couldn't resist either


----------



## KindleGirl

It's that time again to start ordering Christmas gifts....so the fun begins. A gift for my niece.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

The entire twelve season, 63 disc dvd set of Murder She Wrote. I may not be posting for a while. I'll be counting just how many people did get offed in Cabot Cove!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## D/W

I'm satisfied with this recent purchase: ASUS VS239H-P 23-Inch Full-HD (1080p) LED IPS Monitor


----------



## BTackitt

as my best friend's birthday is this week, and she (while obtaining, and after obtaining her PhD.) is a supreme coffee addict, I bought

Accoutrements World's Largest Coffee Cup

For her. it holds 20 cups worth of liquid....


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

BTackitt said:


> Accoutrements World's Largest Coffee Cup


That's pretty funny! I also like the Also Boughts for that one.


----------



## Meemo

Ordered yesterday's deal on the refurbished Paperwhite for my daughter for Christmas, also picked up yet another free MP3 sampler of Christmas music. The ridiculous amount of Christmas music I've picked up from the 'Zon...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nine Stars DZT-50-9 Infrared Touchless Stainless Steel Trash Can, 13.2-Gallon

I need a new trash bin for my kitchen, so when they marked down this fancy pants version on a Gold Box deal, I fell for it.


----------



## sstroble

An autobiography about the most humble man in uniform that I ever met:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1438909519/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_Pzbzub1Q6592Q


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

My latest order hasn't arrived yet. 50 feet of Ethernet cable, a new PC optical mouse, a network switch, and a compact LED camping lantern.

All this cost just $40, folks. Including shipping! And no, I'm not a member of Amazon Prime, believe it or not.


----------



## telracs

Some Broadway cast recordings:
Honeymoon in Vegas
Last Ship
Side Show


----------



## NogDog

I've gotten tired of these modern shaving blade cartridges that, along with their redundantly multiple blades, don't seem to last, get clogged with stubble (and whatever), and don't really do that great a job; so, I'm going old-school again:



(Note to self: might want to pick up a styptic pencil next time you're at the drug store.)


----------



## D/W

I purchased these yesterday. This is my first Fire, and I can't wait to play with it! 


Fire HD 6 16 GB, Black

 Poetic Fire HD 6 Silicone Case


----------



## hamerfan

Live From Madison Square Garden - Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton. I've got this on Blu-Ray and it's got some great music on it. The CD recently came down from $17 to $12, so it's on its way.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

At $49 I couldn't pass up the low-end Kindle...



This is the third Kindle I've bought -- and the third time I've bought a Kindle for someone else, leaving me Kindle-less and reading via other interfaces (tablet, computer, etc.). While the earlier ones went to family, this one is going to be a prize.


----------



## Key

This:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPZW2BI/



It was a lightning deal! With a coupon! >.>


----------



## Atunah

In case there is confusion, yes it is a wine rack and yes, it holds 60 bottles. Goes in one of my closets. 
In my dreams I win the lottery and buy a house instead of living in an apartment. A house with a wine cellar and a reading room and a tea room.

I buy wine's when they go on sale, so it helps to stock up on certain ones. Sometimes they do a clearance at my local store and I got some great deals. Up until now, I only had a 12 bottle rack and the rest sits on the closet floor and in boxes. This was the least expensive rack I could find that fits the most bottles in the smallest space.


----------



## D/W

I'm tired of struggling with pencil sharpeners that break off the lead (!), so I thought I'd give this one a try since it has great reviews. It's currently priced at only $2.99, so this big spender bought _two:_ Staedtler Manual Pencil Sharpener



I also decided to replace the ugly plastic measuring cups I've used for over 30 years. Perhaps the new ones will inspire me to cook more often...but probably not. 

Bellemain Stainless Steel Measuring Cup Set, 6 Piece


----------



## cinisajoy

A USB to micro adapter and a card reader to micro.


----------



## spotsmom

Two furnace filters.  Isn't that exciting?

But last week I ordered a leaf blower for Hank's Christmas present (now that we've paved the driveway he is getting a bit AR about keeping things off it).


----------



## EthanRussellErway

I pre-ordered Game of Thrones Season 4.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

This looked like a good option since it supports charging during sync as well as charging when the host computer is asleep, off, or disconnected. Some models of Kindle are specifically supported, along with various iOS and Android devices. I'm assuming (hoping) that it'll also work well for charging the various Sansa Clip and Sansa Fuze players we have (i.e., without having the host computer running).


----------



## Jaasy

During Thanksgiving, I discovered my hand mixer needs replacing and my food scale.  So I ordered a new hand mixer and food scale.  Seems like I can never catch a deal on something I really need...


----------



## dgrant

After *mumble* years of being married, I discovered my Better Half keeps leaving dirty paper plates all over his desk because he's using them as coasters. So I bought some thirstystone sandstone coasters off Amazon. 

Since they arrived, no new paper plates have taken residence on his desk, and we've not had a single grumbling match over the state of the office. Why didn't I think of this years ago?


----------



## Sandpiper

I've ordered a number of things in the past week. Last night I ordered a playpen for Burke (16 lb Border Terrier). I have the usual Remington plastic crate which I got from Amazon. The pen has more room. Panels are 36" X 23" high so pen is 36" square. I'm _guessing_ he won't knock it down. If he hits the pen once and it wiggles/wobbles, he'll be worried and from then on will be careful about touching the pen too hard.



Delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Krups coffee maker and a Little Orphan Annie compilation of the first few years of the strip.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Along with some crayons and a paint brush, I ordered the coloring book shown below and four others from the same publisher.


----------



## crebel

Crenel said:


> Along with some crayons and a paint brush, I ordered the coloring book shown below and four others from the same publisher.


Great coloring book! Be sure to check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,198006.0.html


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Ms. Marvel volume One! And yes, I am looking forward to the new Captain Marvel movie...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I bought the DW some Christmas presents for her for work; some dry-erase markers, a pencil sharpener, and some whiteboard cleaner (DW is a teacher). 

It came the same day as her order, and she opened it thinking it was hers.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

This toy kitchen for our two-year-old. She's going to flip on Christmas morning.

www.amazon.com/KidKraft-53173-Red-Retro-Kitchen/dp/B0030HBVG2


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

crebel said:


> Great coloring book! Be sure to check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,198006.0.html


That thread was my inspiration, in fact!  I just couldn't remember which thread it was or who had mentioned the new crayons/new coloring book tradition. We're borrowing your tradition this year.  When the kids were young, they would always get a comic book from Santa, and when they got older Santa switched from comic books to magazines. The coloring book idea immediately struck me as a fun alternative, so they're each getting crayons (arrived today) and a coloring book. I'm looking forward to their reactions Christmas morning.


----------



## D/W

Someone in my household tried to use our microwave plate cover as a skillet splatter guard on the stove. Needless to say, it melted.  So I just bought this replacement:

Nordic Ware Microwave 10.5 Inch Spatter Cover


----------



## Cuechick

I am in love with these Skecher Go shoes. They are suppose to be almost like wearing socks and they almost are, maybe more like slippers! Super cushy soles too. I love them so I included them in my blogs prime shipping gift guide.. you can check out here: http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2014/12/18/prime-time.html


----------



## telracs

i accidentally wiped my iTunes library so am slowly rebuilding my music.  last night i bought 3 Eric Woolfson/Alan Parsons Project CDs.


----------



## prairiesky

My granddaughter loves my egg slicer. She wants a hard-boiled egg every time she comes here. So, I ordered this for her as a funny gift for Christmas. She is going to be so surprised. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NDABGT8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## drchimrichalds

A gardening set for my kid. Cant wait for summer to arrive so we can grow some veggies!


----------



## Someone Nameless

A New York Puzzle Company jigsaw puzzle for the family to work on over the holidays.


----------



## D/W

I purchased a Nokia Lumia 520 GoPhone (AT&T), which is today's Amazon Gold Box Deal. Only $19.99! I plan to use it mainly for playing music and as an offline GPS device after downloading maps.

And here's a link with all the specs: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/phone/lumia520/specifications/.


----------



## NogDog

Believe it or not (I barely do):


----------



## dgrant

NogDog, kickboxing or regular boxing?

I just got a calipers for body fat measurement, a 6-pack of chocolate cashew atkin's bars, and a replacement for the fridge's water filter. Set it all to the slowest shipping possible, so a brown box reminder ought to be coming just in time for the new year's resolutions. I was tempted to leave a gift note to myself like "I told you that you shouldn't eat all those cookies!"


----------



## NogDog

dgrant said:


> NogDog, kickboxing or regular boxing?...


Regular boxing, but just working out with a personal trainer (no real sparring -- at least for now). I enjoy the intense workout you get while also relieving tension, but I don't like using the beat up and smelly gloves at the gym.


----------



## cinisajoy

Sandpiper said:



> I've ordered a number of things in the past week. Last night I ordered a playpen for Burke (16 lb Border Terrier). I have the usual Remington plastic crate which I got from Amazon. The pen has more room. Panels are 36" X 23" high so pen is 36" square. I'm _guessing_ he won't knock it down. If he hits the pen once and it wiggles/wobbles, he'll be worried and from then on will be careful about touching the pen too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery on Wednesday.


The foldable cloth playpens a chihuahua can escape from. The floor is just held down with velcro in spots. He pulled up part of the floor and lifted it up enough to get out. His only problem, he couldn't get back in to his water and more importantly his blanket. We left the door to it open after that and he stayed in it just fine.

Now what did we buy? 60x microscope loupes and Anti-virus.

Not from Amazon but husband bought me a purse today. First time ever. We have been together 25 chrismases. It was not cheap.


----------



## D/W

I just bought this: Lasko 755320 Ceramic Tower Heater with Digital Display and Remote Control. I'm cold!


----------



## Tatiana

I ordered 4-1 lb. packages of PB2 Chocolate Peanut Butter Powder on Wednesday morning Dec. 31st.  They were fulfilled by Amazon and in stock and available for shipment via Prime.  The delivery date is to be ONE WEEK later on January 6th by 8 p.m.


----------



## D/W

I'd never seen this variety in local grocery stores, so I ordered a box from Amazon: Triscuit Brown Rice Crackers Baked with Sweet Potato, Roasted Sweet Onion. They're good with hummus!


----------



## Tuttle

Life DHA - vegetarian DHA supplements.


----------



## Sandpiper

I vaguely remember the mini series from the early / mid '80s. I do remember enjoying it.


----------



## geniebeanie

I ordered the Vitech Toy Airport for my 18 month great nephew.  He loves planes and it is his favorite toy so far this year.


----------



## prairiesky

I ordered the game controller to use with my fire stick.  Won't get it for another month.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

MiracleFold Laundry Folder Clothes T-Shirts Pants Towels Organizer

Against my better judgment I ordered this gadget for folding laundry, especially towels shirts. After using it for the first time, I am quite happy with it. T-shirts foldup nice and neat and they are all the same size and take up less space than when I fold them by hand. It works for pants and I used it for jogging pants , not quite as impressed with that as I was with the T-shirts. When I pack for going on a trip it should be very useful also. I'm astonished I was foolish enough to fall for this when it was offered on a gold box deal, but glad I did.

They have videos showing how it works, and it really does work as shown.


----------



## Andra

The Hooded Claw said:


> MiracleFold Laundry Folder Clothes T-Shirts Pants Towels Organizer
> 
> Against my better judgment I ordered this gadget for folding laundry, especially towels shirts. After using it for the first time, I am quite happy with it. T-shirts foldup nice and neat and they are all the same size and take up less space than when I fold them by hand. It works for pants and I used it for jogging pants , not quite as impressed with that as I was with the T-shirts. When I pack for going on a trip it should be very useful also. I'm astonished I was foolish enough to fall for this when it was offered on a gold box deal, but glad I did.
> 
> They have videos showing how it works, and it really does work as shown.


Claw, we got some of those after seeing Sheldon fold his shirts on The Big Bang Theory. It really does work well.


----------



## AlbertB

John Milton Book Set #2...


----------



## MichelleB675

Bluetooth earbuds.. because I'm tired of getting the cord caught on stuff and either ripping them out of my ears, or the plug out of my devices.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K6OMOXG


----------



## msdanielle28

Ordered a headset for my husband's phone. I guess they have upgraded from the bluetooths in the ear. Well, I wouldn't know I'm still stuck in the past with my cellphone. 

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41uQgbGUPhL._SY90_.jpg


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

I ordered a new battery for my laptop this morning. Maybe now (hopefully) I won't be chained to an outlet


----------



## Scout

A hat and scarf. I couldn't find the color I wanted anywhere... White.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For a boring item like a cable, I'll admit I was impressed by the overall packaging, they clearly put some thought into it. I even used the LED flashlight they included when I installed one of the cables.


----------



## Susan Alison

a Chromecast. Now I need to get it out of its package and do what I'm supposed to do with it. *puts it on to-do pile*


----------



## telracs

"Bulletproof Picasso" CD by Train.


----------



## mlewis78

Just ordered these Polk Audio speakers (yes connects with speaker cable). My old smaller advents, which used to be great, are aged and the sound distorted.










http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-TSi100-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B00192KF12/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421455993&sr=1-1&keywords=polk+audio

I would have sprung for a larger, better model, but I am challenged by lack of space and could end up some day living in a little room. I need these for cable TV watching and to listen on anything through my stereo receiver (radio and CDs).

Also ordered a spool of speaker cable and miniplug to miniplug cable for my headphones.


----------



## JETaylor

Centerpieces for the tables at my daughter's wedding.


----------



## MichelleB675

DakPets Deshedding Tool for a beautiful stray kitty that has adopted my family. She keeps leaving piles of white fur all over the porch, and I brush and brush but it doesn't help much so I thought I would try this.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD0H1ZC


----------



## mlewis78

Just ordered a wire stripper:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000302WS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is for any future uses of stereo cable. Had a lot of trouble last night getting a bit of insulation off. If I'd had a razor blade, I would have used that. I ended up using nail scissors and managed to get one speaker connected. I might do the other speaker tonight with either nail clippers or a razor blade (have to buy the blade), but I have the wire stripper coming on Thursday.

Seems that all Amazon images come out gigantic here!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Just got my first Bluetooth keyboard, it arrived today. No complaints yet, it paired easily with my tablet (the intended purpose) and performs very well. Some of the reviews talked about latency issues but I haven't seen that, which may be due to having a strong signal that may be lacking in other use cases. The backlighting of the keys is fun, but I'm not sure how much I'll use that feature overall since I'd rather have longer battery life between charges. Nifty that I can change the color, but the brightness difference between low and high looked minimal to me.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Rockport shoes


----------



## Eric S. Kim

I ordered a CD recording of Alexander Grechaninov's Fifth Symphony, with Valery Polyansky conducting the Russian State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## loonlover

A garbage disposal. Another project for Intinst.    I have to keep him busy in retirement, you know.


----------



## dgrant

I have to hang my head and admit: Bounce Free Sheets 240 Count (dryer sheets)

I have forgotten them the last three times I've gone to the store, and the cat just gave me the dirtiest look when I went to pet her and zapped her. Again. In a couple days, it'll show up, and maybe I'll get to pet the cat again. Right now, she's keeping her distance. 

Since it's an add-on item, I got a bottle of glucosamine as well, because I couldn't find my favorite brand the last time when I went to the store, and ran out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't even remember this unlikely-looking pair till I heard "How Do You Do?" for the first time in decades last week. It was a forgotten favorite from from my childhood, so I took note of the name when the radio played them. A couple of YouTube pieces sounded interesting, so I took a chance on the CD. Alas, it didn't really pay off! They have an Abba-like sound that I enjoy, but none of the songs really pleased me other than the one that I'd heard as a kid.

This pair won the Eurovision contest long ago, so the Abba resemblance isn't shocking.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Couldn't resist.

Mike


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jmiked said:


> Couldn't resist.


Sweet! I'd love to try one of those out myself!


----------



## mlewis78

When I that the price went down, I pre-ordered Downton Abbey Season 5 on dvd. It should arrive on Tuesday 1/27 (the release date).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MO21WAY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> Claw, we got some of those after seeing Sheldon fold his shirts on The Big Bang Theory. It really does work well.


LOL That was my first thought - Sheldon!!

Last thing I ordered was a 2015 calendar - couldn't find the right size/type for my fridge locally.


----------



## JamieL

The Funko Stay Puft Over-Sized Pop! Action Figure because it's just so cute.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## The Hooded Claw

BTackitt said:


>


Fun movie! Similar, but different was this:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Trying to automate something led me to IFTTT which led me to Dash which led me to...



That has _nothing_ to do with the original reason I went to IFTTT, but I hope it works!


----------



## NogDog

Couple things arrived yesterday. Already have about 4 miles on the shoes, and will be breaking in the backpack tomorrow morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pentel Graph Gear 1000 Automatic Drafting Pencil, 0.5mm Lead Size, Brushed Metal Barrel, 1 Each (PG1015A)

Betsy


----------



## deckard

Recently bought 3 books:

For myself 

and for my mother-in-law  (only in large print) and



Deckard


----------



## cinisajoy

My stinky Toaster oven came in.  
I am doing its first 15 minutes on high.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

10 Inch Black Leatherette Valet Tray - 5 Compartments

I wanted something to hold my keys, wallet, phone, and sunglasses and such in a more organized fashion than dumping them on an end table, as I've been doing since August. It has two slots that will hold a phone standing on end at an angle where it is easy to grab. I use one for my big Galaxy Note 3 phone, and one for my iPod that I use while exercising.



Duck You Sucker Aka a Fistful of Dynamite [Blu-ray]

I always enjoyed James Coburn and liked this sort of Western so I decided to take a chance on this for eight bucks, even though I've never seen it. Weirdly, the Blu-Ray is eight dollars, while the DVD is nearly fourteen.


----------



## NogDog

Going to start getting back into racquetball with some guys at work...


----------



## D/W

My daughter works night shift and sleeps during the day, so I bought her this Alaska Bear 100% Pure Silk Sleep Mask and Blindfold Eyeshade. The list price is shown as $34 , but it's currently $8.99. It's _very_ soft, lightweight, and adjustable!


----------



## cinisajoy

A convection oven cookbook.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cosequin for my dog and my cat...for their arthritis.


----------



## Seamonkey

A Seresto flea/tick collar to try on my cat and an in ear thermometer for the shelter (IACC. Irvine Animal Care Center) (it is on their wish list).  

Not counting kindle books, which I order constantly, it seems.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just got and watched season four of Game of Thrones. I was living in dread before I watched it - I don't think I could take another red wedding and any more of the few remaining Starks dying - but thankfully GRRM showed mercy this time!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JETaylor

Funny as all get out, too...


----------



## Tallytally

Potting soil...for my tomato plant!


----------



## mlewis78

I just bought dvd set:  Wolf Hall.  Also a music CD:  Best of Elvis Costello; The First 10 Years.  The package arrived today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just bought refill canisters for my Litter Locker for the cat litter box.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Extra portable battery chargers for my Iphone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Alfred Hitchcock: The Classic Collection, blu ray. Marked down a few bucks last week, so I snatched it up.


----------



## cinisajoy

A strong TV antenna so we can hopefully pick up channels when we are camping.
A bread slicer guide.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Hooray for yard work. The old spool broke.


----------



## msdanielle28

This pretty little earring and necklace set. Great price for the item.


----------



## crebel

I ordered this:



so I can make this recipe I got from MichelleB675:

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 30 min. Bake: 10 min./batch

MAKES: 84 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup shortening 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1-1/4 cups sugar 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
 1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
2-1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
4 teaspoons dried lavender flowers 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Nutritional Facts

1 cookie equals 46 calories, 2 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 8 mg cholesterol, 31 mg sodium, 6 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 1 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 1/2 starch, 1/2 fat.

Directions 
1. In a large bowl, cream the shortening, butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Beat in extracts. Combine the flour, lavender, baking powder and salt; gradually add to creamed mixture and mix well. 
2. Drop by rounded teaspoonfuls 2 in. apart onto baking sheets lightly coated with cooking spray. 
3. Bake at 375° for 8-10 minutes or until golden brown. Cool for 2 minutes before removing to wire racks. Store in an airtight container. Yield: about 7 dozen.

Originally published as Lavender Cookies in Taste of Home June/July 2007, p7


----------



## MichelleB675

I hope you enjoy them! My family liked them a lot.

My last order was  and


----------



## sstroble

Basketball for Dummies and Changing the Game 
http://www.amazon.com/Basketball-Dummies-Richard-Phelps/dp/1118073746/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436028537&sr=1-1&keywords=basketball+for+dummies

http://www.amazon.com/Changing-Game-History-NHL-Expansion/dp/1770410791/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436028578&sr=1-3&keywords=changing+the+game


----------



## NS

Supplements. I always her supplements.


----------



## cinisajoy

A wilton cutter embosser.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Kindle Voyage!   


Mike


----------



## D/W

I recently purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and got this sleeve to protect it: Samsung Galaxy Tab PRO 8.4 Sleeve, Synthetic Leather Tablet Sleeve by Dockem (Dark Brown). I'm happy with it.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Welding goggles and a mad scientist wig -- and yes, they go together. 

 + 

Also Secrets of the Dragon Sanctuary (book 4 in the Fablehaven series) in paperback. None for me, all as gifts.


----------



## cinisajoy

A micro USB charge cord with smileys. 
http://www.amazon.com/Coromose-Charger-Samsung-Galaxy-Yellow/dp/B00NHG0338/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1T7WJ95S3BHTP8PN3XNP


----------



## D/W

cinisajoy said:


> A micro USB charge cord with smileys.


A perfect choice for you!


----------



## cinisajoy

Hubby ordered a 16 pack of rechargeable aaa batteries this morning.  They will be here Friday.
He got his laser pointers in today.  They weren't an Amazon purchase.


----------



## Scout

A CD Rom for my Macbook. Before that, I ordered a headband


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Fitbit Charge HR

I decided to see if fitness tracker on my wrist is better than a Fitbit One clipped in my pocket.


----------



## cinisajoy

Battery charger. 
And from Walmart a 10 inch tablet.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Saucony walking shoes


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Among the many birthday gifts ordered this month (it's a busy month around here), salt & pepper shakers as requested...


----------



## Susan Alison

A blood pressure monitor... Every time I go near a doc my BP goes through the roof so I need to monitor it myself. And no, it's not fear, it's in anticipation of an argument.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After receiving a free (used) router from a friend, I ordered 75 feet of...



Combined, it's a great upgrade, although I need to tidy up the cable run still. Now I have wired connections downstairs instead of relying on the slower, less secure, and less reliable WiFi.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

My sister's and brother's birthday presents. They were born on the same day 2 years apart. And for myself, a cooling towel, in red, my favorite color! I should have bought it at the beginning of summer (having a hot one here in WA state plus I'm pregnant so I'm even warmer than usual!) Can't wait to receive! http://amzn.to/1MiWtH4


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

CrystalMarcos said:


> ...having a hot one here in WA state...


Indeed. Bleah....  Looking forward to cooler months.

My latest Amazon purchase was from fellow KB'er *sstroble*:



Proving that book covers in signatures do lead to sales.


----------



## telracs

DVD set of Law and Order: Trial by Jury.


----------



## Chad Winters

Crenel said:


> After receiving a free (used) router from a friend, I ordered 75 feet of...
> 
> 
> 
> Combined, it's a great upgrade, although I need to tidy up the cable run still. Now I have wired connections downstairs instead of relying on the slower, less secure, and less reliable WiFi.


I have been trying to do this as our wifi is terrible, but can't figure out how to hide the cables


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Chad Winters said:


> I have been trying to do this as our wifi is terrible, but can't figure out how to hide the cables


So, not masking-taped along the top of the wall?  I _will_ get around to tidying up mine.... Anyway, there are various products that can be used to route cables, such as the two shown below, and (depending on what you have to work with) it's often possible to tuck cables under the trim board along the bottom of a wall -- if there is trim board, and if the room is carpeted. I'm renting, so putting the cables literally in the walls is not an option. Anyway, these can be pretty useful:

 

There are various other types and styles too.


----------



## Scout

A lid for a box. No. Really.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My mother was a huge fan of Glen Campbell and his tv show. So when a search turned up this DVD, it seemed a logical gift.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

.....honest ! It is available in Kindle format...a great read for the true Sharnado aficionado.


----------



## D/W

I ordered this cookbook for my daughter: Taste of Home Slow Cooker: 431 Hot & Hearty Classics. The recipe photos are very inspiring!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I just watched Maleficent for the first time and loved it. (hey what can i say, i'm a late bloomer) But today I bought... another additional Sonos speaker.










http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FMS1K


----------



## Jane917

Not quite the last thing I bought, but the most recent "big" thing.


----------



## Scout

coffee


----------



## Vickie Britton

I ordered an ebook-The Magpies by Mark Edwards just because it sounded like a good thriller and I was in the mood for one.  I have  Kindle Fire and I love to read ebooks when I'm not writing them.


----------



## NogDog

To burn a few calories while watching TV:


----------



## D/W

For the cat in my life :

Taste of the Wild Dry Cat Food, Rocky Mountain Feline Formula with Roasted Venison and Smoked Salmon

Precious Cat Ultra Premium Clumping Cat Litter


----------



## Meemo

Too many bands for my Apple Watch. And this for my nightstand.


----------



## Keith Blenman

This highly sophisticated and stylish Goomba keychain. The chain broke after like a day, but the Goomba is still going strong.


----------



## Lisa Grace

_Gravediggers: Book 2_ for my daughter. Hardcover.


----------



## mlewis78

Today I received in the mail from Amazon dvd set of the first *Poldark *series that aired recently, two flute warm-up books by Patricia George and Phyllis Avidan Louke (*The Flute Scale Book - A Path to Artistry* and *The Art of Chunking* and a big bag of *Greenies cat dental treats*.

I usually buy all flute music from music stores online, such as Flute World, but I purchased Amy Porter's transcriptions of Bach Cello Partitas last week from Flute World and paid $6 USPS shipping on a $16 book. Flute World does have a much better selection of music than Amazon does.


----------



## Amy Corwin

mlewis78 said:


> Today I received in the mail from Amazon dvd set of the first *Poldark *series that aired recently, two flute warm-up books by Patricia George and Phyllis Avidan Louke (*The Flute Scale Book - A Path to Artistry* and *The Art of Chunking* and a big bag of *Greenies cat dental treats*.
> 
> I usually buy all flute music from music stores online, such as Flute World, but I purchased Amy Porter's transcriptions of Bach Cello Partitas last week from Flute World and paid $6 USPS shipping on a $16 book. Flute World does have a much better selection of music than Amazon does.


I love Poldark and will have to look into that. I have ordered a bunch of essential oils and base oils so I can have a little more control over what I use on my hair and skin.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVD

Asus 13.3" 2 in 1 Flip Laptop w/8GB RAM and 500GB hard drive. Working great so far!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

shorts was the last thing. But summer is over....


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> Today I received in the mail from Amazon dvd set of the first *Poldark *series that aired recently, two flute warm-up books by Patricia George and Phyllis Avidan Louke (*The Flute Scale Book - A Path to Artistry* and *The Art of Chunking* and a big bag of *Greenies cat dental treats*.
> 
> I usually buy all flute music from music stores online, such as Flute World, but I purchased Amy Porter's transcriptions of Bach Cello Partitas last week from Flute World and paid $6 USPS shipping on a $16 book. Flute World does have a much better selection of music than Amazon does.


I am going to return the two flute books. They are good, but I looked through them and don't see them fitting into my limited practice time, and I have other scale/study books in my memory to use without looking at the pages. I thought maybe one or both of these books would have some new ideas for warm-ups and improvement, but I couldn't look through them before ordering. One of the editors is on my facebook and often talks about using them in her practice. It was her marketing that got me to order them.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Two pairs of jogging shoes for my walk...


----------



## TonyWrites

The last thing I ordered was *Sherlock Holmes and the Red Demon*, by Larry Millet.


----------



## gina1230

25 lb bag of peanuts.


----------



## Grace Elliot

A Lola Rose bracelet at a bargain price. 

I now know why it was a bargain - it's falling apart already. Still, the velvet pouch it came in is rather nice.


----------



## D/W

I bought this VIZIO E40-C2 40-Inch 1080p Smart LED HDTV for a bedroom. Bonus: Amazon Prime members automatically save an additional $20 at checkout!


----------



## Susan Alison

Hydrangea colourant because the lovely blue hydrangea I planted last year has gone a yucky dirty pink colour this year...


----------



## D/W

I just pre-ordered a Fire TV Stick with Voice Remote. It'll be delivered on release day, October 22.


----------



## balaspa

I just downloaded a novel to my tablet for my Kindle App - Submerged.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After having them recommended in a home-security class taught by a local police officer, I've wanted to try out these door stop alarms. Found a 2-pack that used up the last of my remaining gift card balance, and they should arrive Monday.


----------



## Lisa Grace

An iPhone 5c case for my daughter.


----------



## D/W

I purchased an All-New Kindle Paperwhite today. It's currently $30 off for Amazon Prime members (discount automatically applied during checkout).


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Pumpkin spiced tea. A bunch so I'll have some into the summer.


----------



## Key

I think...coffee.


----------



## Natasha Holme

2.3 tog socks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shoes


----------



## MichelleB675

Some boots  and a salt inhaler


----------



## Meemo

Three 7" Fires at $34.99 each for Christmas gifts for the grandkids.


----------



## msdanielle28

Crenel said:


> After having them recommended in a home-security class taught by a local police officer, I've wanted to try out these door stop alarms. Found a 2-pack that used up the last of my remaining gift card balance, and they should arrive Monday.


This came right on time. I wanted household deterrents as a security measure, just hadn't got the chance to look. So glad I ran across your post. I hope it's working well for you.


----------



## D/W

I bought this when it was recently on sale for $19.99. It's very versatile and well built!

Etekcity Portable Rechargeable LED Camping Lantern Flashlights & 4400mah USB Power Bank


----------



## telracs

New TSO CD.


----------



## NogDog

I've been busy getting myself early Xmas presents. 

Dell Venue 8 7000 Android Tablet (16GB) (plus case and memory card):



Columbia Men's Bugaboot Wide Snow Boot:


----------



## BigFresh

Sushi Chef White Miso Soup
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IZ9NDQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

msdanielle28 said:


> This came right on time. I wanted household deterrents as a security measure, just hadn't got the chance to look. So glad I ran across your post. I hope it's working well for you.


The door stop alarm is _very_ loud. My problem is that the rubber grip on the bottom doesn't give quite enough traction on the weird fake tile entry floor here, so I'm concerned it might slide in a forced entry. I think it would work very well on carpet or even linoleum or real tile, the flooring in our entry just has a weird texture that doesn't give the rubber much grip.


----------



## JETaylor

Cannon elph 350 so I can have a small camera that is a step up from my iphone to take pictures at my daughter's rehearsal dinner and wedding without carrying around the massive Nikon SLR I have.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Levi 550 jeans


----------



## hamerfan

A CD:


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Batman Volumes 6&7 from the New 52 revamp


----------



## D/W

I just purchased the LG Optimus Exceed 2 for $14.99 *$11.99**. I won't be using it as a prepaid phone. Instead, I'll pair it with my Amazon Echo via Bluetooth to play music stored on a microSD card. I'll also use it as a media player in the car.



*Note: The price was reduced to $11.99 the day after I purchased, so I cancelled my original order and bought two at $11.99 each. I'll keep one in the car and the other in a bedroom.


----------



## Scout

Under Cabinet Lights


----------



## telracs

JETaylor said:


> Cannon elph 350 so I can have a small camera that is a step up from my iphone to take pictures at my daughter's rehearsal dinner and wedding without carrying around the massive Nikon SLR I have.


we love wedding pictures!


----------



## spotsmom

A Mah Jongg set! Early Christmas present for m-e!


----------



## crebel

I have not listed the multitude of things I ordered for holiday gifts in the last couple of months, but this is the last thing I ordered. Every year my family gives me a new pair of what they refer to as "stupid slippers" which I wear year round, wear them out, and start on whatever new pair I receive. It has been getting more difficult for them to find something I have not already had. However, I found these last night, showed them to DH, and he said to order them and he would wrap them up for Christmas morning!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I have not listed the multitude of things I ordered for holiday gifts in the last couple of months, but this is the last thing I ordered. Every year my family gives me a new pair of what they refer to as "stupid slippers" which I wear year round, wear them out, and start on whatever new pair I receive. It has been getting more difficult for them to find something I have not already had. However, I found these last night, showed them to DH, and he said to order them and he would wrap them up for Christmas morning!


they are so you....


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL those are cute slippers!

The last thing I ordered was 2 Willow Tree figurines for MIL for Christmas.

What do you get someone that is bedbound and nearing the end (we're not even sure she will make it til Christmas but didn't feel right not having something for her). She already has a ton of gowns and socks and blankets and can't move her arms to hold a stuffed animal and sleeps through most tv and movies now.

So I decided on these 2 figurines because of the meaning, I thought maybe they could comfort her.. I'm also planning on fixing up a soothing music playlist to play for her at night.

Healing Grace - 
and Surrounded by Love


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Historically I have done laundry by throwing everything in the washing machine on permanent press, then throwing everything in the dryer. I generally wore earplugs to muffle the screams of the clothing with special instructions I was ignoring. The past couple of years I've been more gentle, especially with those that are supposed to be hung to dry and not be machine-dried. But finding a convenient place to hang them has been a problem. I bought one of these when it was a few bucks off for a lightning deal Thanksgiving weekend:



Other than the thing is huger than I imagined possible, I am happy with it. When fully deployed, it dominates my extra bedroom/library. Fortunately it folds up into something that can be leaned against the closet wall.


----------



## D/W

I bought a 6-Quart Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Programmable Pressure Cooker. It'll be delivered Sunday.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I bought this to wear on New Year's Eve:



Yes, it's a Doctor Who bow tie.  

And no, that's not me in the picture.

Mike


----------



## Susan Alison

Um - one of these...

A game, I think. Am not totally convinced it's the actual game. It got a good squealy reception though, so it was a good buy...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019E5Z6QO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Ordered a matching 1.5 quart baking dish which matches the 2.5 quart baking dish I received as a gift from my in-laws.


----------



## 864

Well, THIS is a fun little thread! 

The last thing i ordered was a raclette maker


The girls are having some friends over soon for a French trip reunion and we thought it'd be fun to have a raclette dinner. When we were there a couple of years ago, we went with our hosts to the French Alps and they served us this. It was a fun dinner and delicious.


----------



## Scout

Just order a neck and back shiatsu massager.

_Edited as original spelling kicked in our "bad word" filter. . --Betsy_


----------



## crebel

This tea cozy should be arriving sometime today. Isn't it pretty?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carrie Chute said:


> Well, THIS is a fun little thread!
> 
> The last thing i ordered was a raclette maker
> 
> 
> The girls are having some friends over soon for a French trip reunion and we thought it'd be fun to have a raclette dinner. When we were there a couple of years ago, we went with our hosts to the French Alps and they served us this. It was a fun dinner and delicious.


Yum! Food pics next!


----------



## 864

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yum! Food pics next!


I forgot to take pics of the food. But it was good. And I bought so much that we had leftovers long after we were willing to eat them.


----------



## Brownskins

I bought this book just in case we need it (since we are no longer home schooling, and there is a lot of not-so-good influence the kids face everyday)...


----------



## MichelleB675

Because I'm reading Outlander right now and as I'm reading it I start picturing the show and hearing the music and wanted to listen to the music, and the CD with autorip (free mp3 version) was cheaper than the MP3 version by itself.


----------



## writerbee

Sierra Club Wilderness Calendar 2016

[I don't know how to post pictures here, but I'm sure you've all seen these calendars ;-D ]
A friend send me a Firefighters of New Zealand calendar (as "inspiration" ;-p) but it's a little distracting for my next-to-the-desk calendar, so I decided to get the Wilderness calendar for basic pretty nature pics :-D


----------



## 864

writerbee said:


> Sierra Club Wilderness Calendar 2016
> 
> [I don't know how to post pictures here, but I'm sure you've all seen these calendars ;-D ]
> A friend send me a Firefighters of New Zealand calendar (as "inspiration" ;-p) but it's a little distracting for my next-to-the-desk calendar, so I decided to get the Wilderness calendar for basic pretty nature pics :-D


I'm not saying it's easy, but here's some instructions on posting photos
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html

And, if you'd like to post a photo of a book or item from Amazon, use the link maker below. 
http://www.kboards.com/link/


----------



## telracs

okay, i admit, i was desperate! i went to 5 stores in NYC and nobody had meringue bites!


----------



## writerbee

Carrie Chute said:


> I'm not saying it's easy, but here's some instructions on posting photos
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html
> 
> And, if you'd like to post a photo of a book or item from Amazon, use the link maker below.
> http://www.kboards.com/link/


Thank you! I've been wondering how people do this...I keep trying to cut and paste as if it this were a blog or FB, and that doesn't work, obviously :-D

TESTING, TESTING....Haven't set up a Photobucket account yet, but the Amazon link maker sure is easy! Thanks again for the instructions1


----------



## 864

writerbee said:


> Thank you! I've been wondering how people do this...I keep trying to cut and paste as if it this were a blog or FB, and that doesn't work, obviously :-D
> 
> TESTING, TESTING....Haven't set up a Photobucket account yet, but the Amazon link maker sure is easy! Thanks again for the instructions1


Photobucket is kinda tricky 'cause it's best to resize the photo to a smaller thing... But Linkmaker is pretty nice.


----------



## D/W

I ordered this Conair Cuisinart Smart Stick CSB-75BC 200 Watt 2 Speed Hand Blender (Brushed Chrome)


----------



## NogDog

LapGear XL Laptop LapDesk - 45492



On my new La-Z-Boy rocker/recliner that inspired me to want a lap desk:


__
https://flic.kr/p/D7F523


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I received a very generous gift card and spent some of it on getting some new lighting equipment:



I don't expect high quality at that price, but for light duty it will hopefully suffice! I'll be looking to test it for portrait use when it arrives, so if any authors in the area want a free portrait to update their profile, let me know!


----------



## hamerfan

Music CD. Taj Mahal: In Progress & In Motion


----------



## Jane917

NogDog said:


> LapGear XL Laptop LapDesk - 45492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NogDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> LapGear XL Laptop LapDesk - 45492
> 
> 
> 
> On my new La-Z-Boy rocker/recliner that inspired me to want a lap desk:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/D7F523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my new La-Z-Boy rocker/recliner that inspired me to want a lap desk:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/D7F523
Click to expand...

I need this! I use a pillow for my laptop on the recliner. Does it also work as a writing (or coloring) desk?


----------



## Jane917

It won't get used much, but husband requested this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saw this discussed on a blog . . . basically, you plug it into the wired internet, say in a hotel room, and it sets up a small wifi broadcast area. It's likely to be faster than a lot of hotel wireless. And it's very inexpensive -- only around $18.00.

There is a newer version  which also acts as a battery backup. . . but it runs $60.


----------



## crebel

My grandson will be six on Wednesday (just in case you are wondering why I would buy a bunch of Masher action figures)!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Saw this discussed on a blog . . . basically, you plug it into the wired internet, say in a hotel room, and it sets up a small wifi broadcast area. It's likely to be faster than a lot of hotel wireless. And it's very inexpensive -- only around $18.00.


When you get a chance to try this out, I would be interested to know how well you think it works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Will do . . . . it's got pretty rave reviews . . . . I guess we'll see.


----------



## NogDog

Jane917 said:


> I need this! I use a pillow for my laptop on the recliner. Does it also work as a writing (or coloring) desk?


It might not be ideal for writing on, both because of the wrist rest, which might make it awkward (not sure, haven't tried); plus there are sections on the left and right with a sort of fabric covering to act as mouse pads, which would mean you'd have varying surfaces plus a bit of a ridge where they meet: not a problem if writing on a pad of paper or doing the crossword in a folded newspaper, but it would be with a single sheet of paper.


----------



## Sandpiper

A book (has illustrations so had to be a DTB) and an Amazon GC in a box.  They were gifts for same person.  When I placed order, they showed different delivery dates -- the GC the next day and the book the following.  If they weren't delivered for a few days that was OK, but  I wanted them to be delivered together.  I called Amazon.  The CS rep put one-day delivery on the book and waived the charge for that.  Amazon is the best!!!!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

...because closing the barn door after the horse is gone makes sense if you have more horses, if ya know what I mean... :-/

And...

...because I don't have Prime, didn't want to spend money on shipping, and I want more flexibility in how I use my hand-me-down Raspberry Pi.


----------



## prairiesky

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IM5HKXU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
Frye handbag


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

The last thing was a manga: Kyo Kara Maoh vol. 2
It's out of print so I had to buy it through another seller. Thankfully, it wasn't overpriced like some out-of-print manga are.


----------



## MelodieRochelle

The last thing I bought was Christmas presents for my husband. A flag pole and paintings of wolves for the house.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EO4NN5C


----------



## D/W

I recently replaced some of my older kitchen tools:


StarPack Premium Silicone Spatulas
 Silicone Vegetable Steamer
OXO Good Grips Jar Spatula
 Jamie Oliver Stainless Steel Masher
StarPack 9-Inch Premium Silicone Kitchen Tongs
 Ozeri Pronto Digital Multifunction Kitchen Scale
HIC Oversized Soup and Cereal Mug (28 Ounces)
 Microplane Classic Zester/Grater


----------



## telracs

These arrived last week
 

These will be coming Friday (Allegiance should have been last week, but I did no rush shipping)


----------



## NogDog

Useless Box - Assemble Yourself - Full Kit


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Useless Box - Assemble Yourself - Full Kit


okay, why?


----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


> okay, why?


It will give me something to do for an hour or two this weekend, and will be a fun conversation piece in my office.


----------



## telracs

okay, it's not REALLY useless


----------



## msdanielle28

Replacing my e-reader with a kindle fire. It's funny because my e-reader wasn't a touchscreen. I'm used to my phone, so I keep touching the e-reader.


----------



## crebel

The tea snob in me NEVER brews tea from tea bags, but I received a box of this for a gift and tried it. It seems to be a high quality tea leaf in the bags and each bag is foil wrapped to preserve freshness. After brewing a pot, I liked it so well I ordered a case of it! Black tea blended with lemon and lime zest - delish!


----------



## Sandpiper

The Lekue microwave popper was good. The Whirley-Pop does make the best popcorn! Needed the stainless steel because I have an electric glass-top stove.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> The Lekue microwave popper was good. The Whirley-Pop does make the best popcorn! Needed the stainless steel because I have an electric glass-top stove.


I love my whirly-pop. However, am I missing something? I used the aluminum whirly-pop all the time on my glasstop stove. Now I have a gas stove and it still works fine. It goes well in our trailer too.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> I love my whirly-pop. However, am I missing something? I used the aluminum whirly-pop all the time on my glasstop stove. Now I have a gas stove and it still works fine. It goes well in our trailer too.


I called Wabash Valley Farms. They suggested looking at stove instruction book for what metals can be used on that particular glass stove top. On some, aluminum will permanently mark glass / ceramic top. Some are OK with it. Seems mine would be OK, but don't want to take any chances so got the stainless steel. With either aluminum or steel on glass surface, do not shake pan so the metal rubs surface.

I've used it once. Trying to figure out which / what size burner would be best to use it on.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Crenel said:


>


Returned for "store credit," ordered a new one -- first one was obviously "open box" (despite being described as New) and defective. Fun.

Also...

...to keep my top-heavy light/stand rigs from toppling over. Hopefully.


----------



## NogDog

I'm giving in to the dark side: it's getting too confusing for me switching between my MacBook at work and my Windows laptop at home.



Apple MacBook Pro MJLQ2LL/A 15.4-Inch 256GB Laptop with Retina Display (Certified Refurbished)


----------



## NogDog

Finally decided to replace some decrepit and mismatched pots and pans:

T-fal C111SC Signature Nonstick Thermo-Spot Heat Indicator Cookware Set, 12-Piece, Black


----------



## KeraEmory

NogDog said:


> Finally decided to replace some decrepit and mismatched pots and pans:
> 
> T-fal C111SC Signature Nonstick Thermo-Spot Heat Indicator Cookware Set, 12-Piece, Black


I swear by that stuff, although I can't recall the name. They sell a stand-alone skillet that is my go-to for searing meat. Saves me lots of frustration with cast iron and stainless steel. Is it T-Fal? I own almost this exact set minus the griddle, the large skillet I mentioned, and a large sauté pan which is nice for putting together big pasta dishes.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## NogDog

KeraEmory said:


> I swear by that stuff, although I can't recall the name. They sell a stand-alone skillet that is my go-to for searing meat. Saves me lots of frustration with cast iron and stainless steel. Is it T-Fal? I own almost this exact set minus the griddle, the large skillet I mentioned, and a large sauté pan which is nice for putting together big pasta dishes.
> 
> Now I'm hungry.


I've had a T-Fal large (12"?) frying pan for a few years now and really like it, and it's the top recommendation (at least a couple years ago) by America's Test Kitchen, so I decided to get this set. My initial impression is very good, so hope it meets my expectations.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

NogDog said:


> I've had a T-Fal large (12"?) frying pan for a few years now and really like it, and it's the top recommendation (at least a couple years ago) by America's Test Kitchen, so I decided to get this set. My initial impression is very good, so hope it meets my expectations.


I've been a fan of T-Fal for many years (over 20). They don't last forever, non-stick cookware never does (at least, the non-stick coating doesn't), but with reasonable care you'll get a lot of use from it. That looks like a great set.


----------



## KeraEmory

Crenel said:


> I've been a fan of T-Fal for many years (over 20). They don't last forever, non-stick cookware never does (at least, the non-stick coating doesn't), but with reasonable care you'll get a lot of use from it. That looks like a great set.


The new "hard anodized" stuff is pretty amazing. Gives a nice sear, goes in the dishwasher, pretty well indestructible compared to some of their stuff I had in the early aughts.


----------



## mlewis78

Saturday I received The New Bach Reader: A Life of Johann Sebastian Bach in Letters and Documents. It is not available for Kindle  First paper book I've ordered in a few years. Also got two bags of Greenies dental treats for kitty.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0393319563?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Levi 550 jeans....


----------



## MichelleB675

for the double doorway between the living room, where dad is currently living in his hospital bed, and dining room, so he can have privacy and block out light when needed.

We also bought 2 sets of the 63 inch in burgundy for the spare bedroom.

Really nice drapes. The darker colors work awesomely at blocking out light from the windows. The beige would probably not do as well on windows but is perfect for the doorway, we didn't want to use a dark color there, because we didn't want Dad to feel closed in and depressed by making it too dark. I wish these came in purple, I would love to have some for my bedroom. But I guess I'll get black at some point.

We also ordered this tray for my dad


----------



## NogDog

Want to be able to do some ab work and upper body toning while watching TV 

AmazonBasics Balance Ball with Hand Pump - 65 cm



Neoprene Dumbbells (single) 10 lbs - Â²DBLKZ (x 2)


----------



## crebel

Colorful, comfy Skechers.


----------



## Key

This: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1449474195
and this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140154018X


----------



## Andra

I recently had my desk raised at work so I can stand most of the day. I didn't like the mat options that we had, so when I found this one at Amazon I ordered it. It looks funny but it is very comfortable and the shape keeps me from standing in one position with my knees locked all day 


Topo by Ergodriven | The Not-Flat Standing Desk Anti-Fatigue Mat with Calculated Terrain (Mulberry Purple)

YES - I got the purple one. Why not?


----------



## Jane917

I ordered the Amazon Tap. It has not been released yet and I won't get delivery until next month.


----------



## EJ Heijnis

E-book versions of _Endymion_ and _The Rise of Endymion_ by Dan Simmons. Time to finish the story!


----------



## D/W

For the organized kitchen:


Prepworks by Progressive Flour ProKeeper
 Prepworks by Progressive Sugar ProKeeper
OXO Good Grips 2-1/2-Quart Storage Container
 OXO Good Grips 1-1/2-Quart Storage Container


----------



## D/W

Because my full-size oven hasn't worked for quite a few years, I've been using a convection toaster oven for the rare occasions I need to bake (I can cook most things with a NuWave Oven or Instant Pot 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker).

I just replaced my not-so-good toaster oven with this one: Cuisinart TOB-260N Chef's Toaster Convection Oven, Silver



So far, it's working great!


----------



## Sandpiper

They're pretty light weight. I hang them with Command hooks. They serve my purposes well.


----------



## NogDog

Watching this now: Steve Hackett - Tokyo Tapes (Live in Japan)


----------



## Jane917

Tap arrived today. It is a game changer!



New cookbook. I have checked it out from the library three times and decided I should own it.


----------



## Blique

Bottle opener shaped like a playing card and rice paddle shaped like a squirrel. Rated highly and less than $2 each!


----------



## Meemo

Spruced up our garage door with these. They're magnetic.


Spruced up my PW2s with these, one gold, one mint green, no hand strap, only $3.99!


Waiting for my Echo Dot, scheduled to arrive May 11.


----------



## crebel

These are apparently VERY important pencils for a 6-year old boy to have in his backpack. Gma is happy to oblige.


----------



## Atunah

Blique said:


> Bottle opener shaped like a playing card and rice paddle shaped like a squirrel. Rated highly and less than $2 each!


Ok, this wins for me. A squirrel shaped rice paddle, who doesn't need such a thing. . Awesome.

Ok, why does it show amazon on link hover sometimes but opens ebay for me? . So confused.

I just got my last order. I already had one and needed another. They are like storage for cosmetics, or other things. 3 drawers. Lots of colors. All my stuff fits in there from all my brushes to tinted SPF creams, lipsticks and balms, etc. I got navy as it looks pretty on my wooden dresser. 
Funny thing, first I ordered was like $13. Then the price went to $19 and I waited. Then it dropped to $12. And now its down to $9.27


----------



## deckard

Received it yesterday and plan to start reading it this weekend.

Deckard


----------



## Blique

Atunah said:


> Ok, this wins for me. A squirrel shaped rice paddle, who doesn't need such a thing. . Awesome.
> 
> Ok, why does it show amazon on link hover sometimes but opens ebay for me? . So confused.
> 
> I just got my last order. I already had one and needed another. They are like storage for cosmetics, or other things. 3 drawers. Lots of colors. All my stuff fits in there from all my brushes to tinted SPF creams, lipsticks and balms, etc. I got navy as it looks pretty on my wooden dresser.
> Funny thing, first I ordered was like $13. Then the price went to $19 and I waited. Then it dropped to $12. And now its down to $9.27


Yeah, it's really weird, maybe I'm putting in the Amazon links wrong...I tried it earlier with a book, and it linked to Ebay first, then I refreshed and it linked to Amazon.  Ebay's hijacking Amazon sales!

Also, I recently bought this caffeine molecule necklace for a birthday present:


----------



## D/W

I succumbed again to kitchen gadget temptation : Manual Food Processor - Chop, Blend, Whip, Mix, Slice, Shred, Julienne, and Juice - by Ultra Chef Express


----------



## sstroble

3 DVDs as birthday gifts for my parents:  The Greatest Story Ever Told,  The 10 Commandments, and The Bible: in the Beginning.
Because they live in Aqaba, Jordan, where one can look across the Red Sea and view Israel and Egypt; or drive south for about a half hour to enter Saudi Arabia, the locales replicated in those movies are nearby them. 
Nothing like a movie "that hits home."


----------



## sstroble

DreamWeaver said:


> Because my full-size oven hasn't worked for quite a few years, I've been using a convection toaster oven for the rare occasions I need to bake (I can cook most things with a NuWave Oven or Instant Pot 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker).
> 
> I just replaced my not-so-good toaster oven with this one: Cuisinart TOB-260N Chef's Toaster Convection Oven, Silver
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it's working great!


Have been thinking of getting something to use other than our large oven. Which do you like the best, NuWave Oven or Instant Pot 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker or your new convection oven?


----------



## msdanielle28

Bought this cute fashion necklace. Hoping to gift it.


----------



## Blique

msdanielle28 said:


> Bought this cute fashion necklace. Hoping to gift it.


Wow, that's nice!

I got a showerhead for a recent bathroom renovation. Haven't used it yet, but the reviews seem good.


----------



## D/W

sstroble said:


> Have been thinking of getting something to use other than our large oven. Which do you like the best, NuWave Oven or Instant Pot 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker or your new convection oven?


It's difficult to choose just one because each appliance has a different function.

I'm using my Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Multi-Functional Pressure Cooker most often, though. It's _very_ versatile since it can be used as a pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker, yogurt maker, to saute/brown foods, and as a steamer/warmer. I use it nearly every day--and sometimes multiple times a day! The Instant Pot makes perfect hard-cooked eggs and brown rice, as well as tender meats, soups, beans, etc. It can't bake, though. I make a lot of vegetarian meals in it.

I've had the NuWave Oven for many years. It's especially great for roasting meats and veggies. I've even cooked _frozen_ turkeys in it! It is rather large (and not all that aesthetically pleasing to my eye).

I'm really enjoying my new Cuisinart TOB-260N Chef's Toaster Convection Oven, too. That's best for baking. So far, I've used it to cook a 13" pizza (made from scratch), bread, casseroles, and muffins. Everything came out just right.


----------



## Jane917

I use my Instantpot Duo all the time to keep from heating up the house. Yesterday I made hard-boiled eggs. It is great for steaming vegetables like artichoke, corn on the cob. Cheesecake is the best!


----------



## Jane917

I bought an Echo yesterday during the sale. It will be a few weeks before it gets delivered.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I also have an Instant Pot and love it.  Would anyone be interested in sharing ideas about what you cook on an Instant Pot thread?  I can start one if so.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I also have an Instant Pot and love it. Would anyone be interested in sharing ideas about what you cook on an Instant Pot thread? I can start one if so.


There is an Instantpodt group on Facebook. I get much advice from there. My best use of the IP is hard-boiled eggs, artichokes, corn on the cob, cheesecake.


----------



## NogDog

Rockport Men's Trustride Lace Up Walking Shoe, Navy


----------



## deckard

To add to my growing collection of beer books.

Deckard


----------



## Jane917

First the Tap and now the Echo. It is addicting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, of things that have arrived, my Oasis.



Ordered, but not here till June, my Dot.

Betsy


----------



## Natasha Holme

Very British Problems by Rob Temple.


----------



## ireadbooks

TSS Clear Glass Pyrex Drinking Straw Bent 8 Inch Set of 4, 9.5mm with Brush










They were $12.

Looks like I've gone 5 weeks without an order. Proud of myself.

eBay, on the other hand... 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## MichelleB675

Vibram FiveFinger KSO EVO. I hate shoes I prefer going barefoot, but that isn't always an option, so I thought I'd try these if I like them I'll probably order a pair for hiking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> Vibram FiveFinger KSO EVO. I hate shoes I prefer going barefoot, but that isn't always an option, so I thought I'd try these if I like them I'll probably order a pair for hiking.


Love my Fivefingers! I also prefer barefoot. I've worn out a second pair; need to get new ones. I go for the lightest ones possible and use something heavier for hiking.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love my Fivefingers! I also prefer barefoot. I've worn out a second pair; need to get new ones. I go for the lightest ones possible and use something heavier for hiking.
> 
> Betsy


I'm looking at the Trek Ascent light hiking ones. They look like they would be perfect for me. I just didn't want to spend $120 on shoes that I may not be able to adjust to, the ones I ordered were on sale for $48, so that seemed like a safer starting point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> I'm looking at the Trek Ascent light hiking ones. They look like they would be perfect for me. I just didn't want to spend $120 on shoes that I may not be able to adjust to, the ones I ordered were on sale for $48, so that seemed like a safer starting point.


Yes, they have a whole range of sole and side weights. I have good hiking shoes; if I ever wear them out, I'll have to think about Vibrams. So far, I've mostly wanted them for those times I want to be barefoot but can't be! So I've gotten the lightest ones available.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

I've been missing out on the most interesting and scenic parts of hikes because once I step off the trails onto more uneven terrain, I get scared of falling. I have trouble in normal shoes. The weight of them and the clunky soles throw me off balance. I have fewer accidents when I'm barefoot so I thought minimalist/barefoot shoes would be my best bet... and maybe a walking stick for something to hold on to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> I've been missing out on the most interesting and scenic parts of hikes because once I step off the trails onto more uneven terrain, I get scared of falling. I have trouble in normal shoes. The weight of them and the clunky soles throw me off balance. I have fewer accidents when I'm barefoot so I thought minimalist/barefoot shoes would be my best bet... and maybe a walking stick for something to hold on to.


It does sound like Vibrams might be the answer! I don't have the same problems with hiking shoes and actually like the stability. But yes, a walking stick is a good idea. They have light, collapsible walking sticks that are quite nice. I got one after my knee surgery.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does sound like Vibrams might be the answer! I don't have the same problems with hiking shoes and actually like the stability. But yes, a walking stick is a good idea. They have light, collapsible walking sticks that are quite nice. I got one after my knee surgery.
> 
> Betsy


I have been looking for a walking stick for a long time. What kind do you have, Betsy? I don't have trouble with stability on flat ground, but the trails around my house are covered with shale, and I hate the fear of wobbling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> I have been looking for a walking stick for a long time. What kind do you have, Betsy? I don't have trouble with stability on flat ground, but the trails around my house are covered with shale, and I hate the fear of wobbling.


I got mine at a VA Park, so it's not branded, but it's similar to this:

 
AGPtek Black Trekking Hiking Stick Pole alpenstock Adjustable telescoping Anti Shock Nordic Walking mountaineering (7075 Aluminum Cork grip Ergonomic)

You might look at one of the ones that comes in a pair--that gives extra stability!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's one that has two walking sticks:



Hiking Poles - Collapsible Walking / Trekking Stick by Sendero Outdoors for women, men and kids is perfect for a trek or urban exercise.


----------



## telracs

it's cast recording time...

 

The above have already arrived. Pre-orders below....

 

two more CDs that have been pre-ordered aren't showing in the link maker because amazon is showing them as unavailable.


----------



## AndrewSweetapple

"Good Omens" by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. Fantastic book and only about fifty pages in so far.


----------



## nikkidog

Very exciting item.  Laundry detergent.  Lol


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another exciting item. These are expensive socks, but I find this brand to be worth it, fitting perfectly with no bunching up and great comfort. I actually bought extra large, not large. The extra-large is cheaper and fits me better, but for some reason it won't show up in the link maker.


----------



## crebel

Should arrive while granddaughter is here on Friday. We like Play-doh sets!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Should arrive while granddaughter is here on Friday. We like Play-doh sets!


oh, fun!


----------



## NogDog

Arrived today: Golden Metal Guitar 6 String Capo, Stays in Tune, for Acoustic Guitar & Electric Guitar 10 Bonus Picks


----------



## kazimuhith2

Hi,

Just thought to freshen up your memory a bit ..    

I ordered the Breville Juicer this month. Also, bought some kindle books .  

What did you order on Amazon this month?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, Kazimuhith2,

Surprisingly (or maybe not), we already have a thread "What is the last thing you ordered from Amazon?"  I'm going to merge your thread with that!

Betsy


----------



## sjc

My latest were:  Today...      New Oximeter for my mother
                        Yesterday... Sterling Graduation Charm for my Niece
                        Last week... Fancy beaded Lanyard for work

                        TOMORROW... Who knows


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Finally buckled and ordered...

 and 

Tired of monkeying around with poor-quality headsets and the inferior audio hardware of the computer.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered an Epson Perfection V39 scanner that should arrive Saturday:










http://www.amazon.com/Epson-Perfection-V39-photo-Scanner/dp/B00SSXQ7Q2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, I love me a nice scanner.....


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Arrived today: Golden Metal Guitar 6 String Capo, Stays in Tune, for Acoustic Guitar & Electric Guitar 10 Bonus Picks


i want one of those turquoise picks!

I ordered a couple of CDs....

some of you may remember julian from downton abbey. i saw him off-broadway as death in a musical version of Death Takes a Holiday, but he wasn't on the cast recording.


----------



## Abalone

36 heavy duty scotch brite sponges. I like cleaning.


----------



## MichelleB675

I got my FiveFingers and LOOOOVE them. I wore them Friday and Saturday, it was the first time I had ever been able to make it along the path and across the rocks to get up close to a local waterfall. I didn't need hubby's help as much to keep my balance and instead of me trailing behind him, he was struggling to keep up with me lol.

I have been wanting to try this incense for a while so I ordered it earlier



and hubby ordered me the lens I have been wanting for 4 years.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

MichelleB675 said:


> ...and hubby ordered me the lens I have been wanting for 4 years.


Nice!  It's been too long since I invested in new glass. Or a body, for that matter. At least I have softboxes now though (mentioned up-thread).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> I got my FiveFingers and LOOOOVE them. I wore them Friday and Saturday, it was the first time I had ever been able to make it along the path and across the rocks to get up close to a local waterfall. I didn't need hubby's help as much to keep my balance and instead of me trailing behind him, he was struggling to keep up with me lol.


Yay, glad to hear you love them! I love mine.

Betsy


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My new microphone and isolation mount arrived today and I am really happy with them. The pictures make them look smaller, but I don't mind the size it was just sort of a surprise. I have never really liked wearing things on my head, I'm not much of a hat wearer, so it is nice to not have to wear a headset to dictate using Dragon NaturallySpeaking, which is how I wrote this post. The audio quality, and therefore the dictation accuracy, is excellent.


----------



## NogDog

Tough decision, but decided to give the 1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones with In-line Microphone and Remote a try with my new phone.


----------



## msdanielle28

Blique said:


> Wow, that's nice!
> 
> I got a showerhead for a recent bathroom renovation. Haven't used it yet, but the reviews seem good.


Got it last week and it's beautiful. Thinking of ordering another.


----------



## Jane917

I expect this to arrive today. I already had a couple of the one pictured. The one arriving today has suction cups to attach to a window, but I can't find the link. I am so pleased with this brand of hummingbird feeder. I have 4 spread around the yard. A neighbor has one attached to her kitchen window and has frequent visitors. I have decided than my dining room windows need to have a feeder of their own.


----------



## D/W

Jane917 said:


>


We have several of those, too. The hummingbirds love them! The center water well is very effective at keeping pesky ants at bay, but lately we've had larger birds (not hummers) drinking the water.  Not sure why they've been doing that, as it's never happened in past years.

I've been replacing kitchen knives that I've used for 35+ years. Here are some recent purchases:


Victorinox Cutlery 9-Inch Wavy Edge Bread Knife
 Cangshan V2 German Steel Forged Chef Knife, 8-Inch
J.A. Henckels Forged Synergy 3-Inch Paring Knife
 J.A. Henckels Forged Synergy 5-Inch Serrated Utility Knife


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> We have several of those, too. The hummingbirds love them! The center water well is very effective at keeping pesky ants at bay, but lately we've had larger birds (not hummers) drinking the water.  Not sure why they've been doing that, as it's never happened in past years.


Do you know what birds have been drinking? Orioles, for one, will come to sugar water feeders if they can perch on them--which they can't with the traditional feeders. Very cool!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

this was an amazon deal a couple of days ago. i have been collecting lego watches for years and have enough links to make a belt at this point...


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you know what birds have been drinking? Orioles, for one, will come to sugar water feeders if they can perch on them--which they can't with the traditional feeders. Very cool!
> 
> Betsy


I believe it's a sparrow. I'll pay closer attention next time I see it. 

Not sure I've ever seen an oriole here. I noticed that oriole feeders are similar to hummingbird feeders, but they're orange instead of red.


----------



## Jane917

DreamWeaver said:


> We have several of those, too. The hummingbirds love them! The center water well is very effective at keeping pesky ants at bay, but lately we've had larger birds (not hummers) drinking the water.  Not sure why they've been doing that, as it's never happened in past years.
> 
> I've been replacing kitchen knives that I've used for 35+ years. Here are some recent purchases:
> 
> 
> Victorinox Cutlery 9-Inch Wavy Edge Bread Knife
> Cangshan V2 German Steel Forged Chef Knife, 8-Inch
> J.A. Henckels Forged Synergy 3-Inch Paring Knife
> J.A. Henckels Forged Synergy 5-Inch Serrated Utility Knife


Am I supposed to put water in the center section?


----------



## D/W

Jane917 said:


> Am I supposed to put water in the center section?


Yes, it helps to keep ants from getting to the hummingbird food.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> Am I supposed to put water in the center section?


Also known as an ant moat. If you have a different kind of feeder without a built-in moat, you can use something like this (I have one that's a clear cup) and hang it between the hook and the feeder:

 
Hummers GaloreÂ® , Hummingbird Feeder Insect Guard, Ant Moat, 1 Pack


----------



## prairiesky

Cilantro seeds
http://www.amazon.com/Cilantro-Pollinated-Seeds-Davids-Garden/dp/B00LA883QY?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_timeline_asin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Garden Hose Nozzle


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just ordered the _Columbo: The Complete Series_. I'm a bit surprised (and pleased) that you can get the entire set of 69 episodes for less than $75. Many of these are no longer available for streaming.

One of my favorite shows. No extras, unfortunately.

Mike


----------



## NogDog

Sunscreen and mosquito repellent. (Off to the DR on Sunday!  )


----------



## crebel

Another pair of "stretchy" Skechers, this time in navy, but I can't get linkmaker to bring them up.

For my granddaughter's birthday next month. You really need to click the link and check out the look inside pictures to see how intricate and detailed these pop-ups are, I can't wait until it gets here! Really, it's for her, not me


----------



## dgrant

A 40-pound bag of cat litter, because I was headed on a trip and didn't want my husband to have to remember to get more, and drive to the city to pick it up.

The mailman gave my husband such a dirty look when he delivered it... I guess he didn't take the "heavy" sticker seriously before trying to pick it up!


----------



## D/W

This large bowl is great for proofing bread dough. It's a good size for potluck food, too.

Pyrex Smart Essentials 4-Quart Glass Mixing Bowl


----------



## NanD

A 11 lb bag of Merrick Before Grain cat food and a pair of Grasshopper canvas shoes. I feel like my mother. She used to wear those. I got them for the same reason she did-They are one of the brands that come in Narrow width.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha Holme

A headlight reminder alarm for my van.


----------



## FMH

Prime member here and not a fan of shopping, so I order as much as I can from Amazon.  Just got a wolf ring for a fan who always leaves reviews, a credit-card bottle opener for my roommate since he did me a big favor (and he looooooves getting packages in the mail) and also some gift cards for a giveaway I had for my mailing list. Hell, I even bought a mattress on there before. Read the reviews and found one that was fantastic and cheaper than the stores near me. And they delivered it free in Prime. LOVE IT.


----------



## crebel

Dirt Devil Easy Steam Mop, PD20000

This is my second Dirt Devil steam mop. The first one finally quit steaming after 3 years of hard use and it is still the least expensive brand name steam mop I can find.

I have tried a couple of the other brands and find I prefer the steam vents all over the bottom rather than a single central steam hole, plus I like the triangle head for getting into corners. The combination of it being a Prime item and that I still have settlement gift money in my account made it a no-brainer purchase!


----------



## sstroble

Route 66 Lost & Found: Mother Road Ruins and Relics: The Ultimate Collection Flexibound  – November 15, 2011 

by Russell A. Olsen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Deal of the day on umbrella claimed to be windproof. I ignored fashion and got a vivid green one to make it harder for me to forget the umbrella, and perhaps make me stand out to drivers a bit more on rainy gray days.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Among other things...



A gift for a family member from her wish list.


----------



## harpwriter

A book on the recipes of Hildegard of Bingen, twelfth-century visionary, mystic, diplomat, preacher, writer, composer, and diplomat...and all around wonder woman.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just ordered a new Epson scanner...the internal drivers went away for my old one.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Mine's boring--shampoo, conditioner, dental floss and liver supplements.


----------



## crebel

My granddaughter will be 3 on the 29th. I feel Gma was required to make this purchase!


----------



## KeraEmory

I finally broke down and replaced my fifteen year old stand mixer, which was a refurb when I bought it, with a bowl-lift model that was on lightning deal this morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The cover on the Fitbit Zip is poorly-designed, and the clip periodically peels apart. This is the second time in about two and a half years I've had to replace my Zip cover....


----------



## MikeDavidson

Crenel said:


> Among other things...


Ah yes! Designer duct tape. Useful for all things 
Gotta grab me a roll. My last purchase was pullups.


----------



## harpwriter

Books and more books...research books largely on Hildegard von Bingen and medieval cooking.


----------



## JordonGreene

A Logitech Solar Powered Keyboard for work.


----------



## A.G. Richards

I ordered the P.J. Hogan version of _Peter Pan_. A marvelous movie ... catch it if you can.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I mainly order ebooks or regular books 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes

dgrant said:


> A 40-pound bag of cat litter, because I was headed on a trip and didn't want my husband to have to remember to get more, and drive to the city to pick it up.
> 
> The mailman gave my husband such a dirty look when he delivered it... I guess he didn't take the "heavy" sticker seriously before trying to pick it up!


I also order my 40 lb bags of cat litter from Amazon, two at a time. I'm sure that my poor UPS man isn't too fond of me on those delivery days!  I try to make it up to him for Christmas with banana bread & pralines. 

My last purchase was a housewarming gift for my nephew.


----------



## prairiesky

a magnifying mirror for my sister and probiotics for my cat


----------



## mlewis78

I bought a Dulla battery pack for charging my iphone, ipod and tablets when I'm out on a day trip (or longer):










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F3TZX0E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It was larger than I expected, but it can charge a phone 5 times. I used it yesterday on the train back from Asbury Park. My phone didn't run too low, but I used it on my ipod earlier and then on the phone on the way home when it had been at 65%.


----------



## Atunah

I ordered this turkish coffee maker after we ate at a local turkish restaurant and I had my first turkish coffee again in 21 years. Yum. I grew up in a small Bavarian town where a lot of the immigrants came from Turkey to live and work there so I have fond memories of the food and coffee and the friendly turkish people.



I also got some turkish coffee along with it. I tried to make some yesterday for us, but if you don't have the proper vessel, it just doesn't come out. I tried to wing it with a sauce pan, it didn't work very well though. No pour spout on the saucepan and its too wide. The vessel must be narrow and tall.


----------



## anguabell

Atunah said:


> I ordered this turkish coffee maker after we ate at a local turkish restaurant and I had my first turkish coffee again in 21 years. Yum. I grew up in a small Bavarian town where a lot of the immigrants came from Turkey to live and work there so I have fond memories of the food and coffee and the friendly turkish people.


We have had one for over 30 years - it traveled from Europe with us  Haven't been using it for a year or two, thanks for reminding me!

To keep with the Turkish theme here, I just ordered one of these towels. Kind of an experiment.


----------



## crebel

Several months ago telracs talked me into tracking these down locally and trying them. I am now addicted and local stores are no longer carrying them! Amazon to the rescue, and the price for a case of 12 bags makes them significantly less expensive per bag than I have found elsewhere. YAY!


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> Several months ago telracs talked me into tracking these down locally and trying them. I am now addicted and local stores are no longer carrying them! Amazon to the rescue, and the price for a case of 12 bags makes them significantly less expensive per bag than I have found elsewhere. YAY!


I thought maybe you'd ordered a new refrigerator.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Several months ago telracs talked me into tracking these down locally and trying them. I am now addicted and local stores are no longer carrying them! Amazon to the rescue, and the price for a case of 12 bags makes them significantly less expensive per bag than I have found elsewhere. YAY!


always my fault.....

I bought the new cast recording of:


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I ordered running shoes....


----------



## Scout

Treadmill desk


----------



## Scout

A hardcover book


----------



## Susan Alison

A 12-pack of Berol Colour Broad Fibre Tipped Pens in black and another pack in grey. For giving drawing lessons.


----------



## metal134

LPs of Smashing Pumpkins "Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness", Opeth "Morningrise" and Dream Theater "Metropolis Pt 2: Scenes From a Memory".


----------



## NogDog

Just finished the assembly of this:

Exerpeutic 400XL Folding Recumbent Bike



(Woman not included)


----------



## CegAbq

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I ordered running shoes....


Wow - how can you be assured of proper fit?


----------



## Scout

Psyllium capsules


----------



## MichelleB675

A Christmas present for Mom.. in memory of Dad. This Christmas is going to be a hard one for all of us.


----------



## jrutgermadison

A car-top luggage carrier for my upcoming vacation.


----------



## crebel

Thanks to Early Prime Access Deals, Christmas shopping has begun. And thank goodness grandkids don't know my Kboard info...


----------



## Atunah

I can't think of christmas yet.

Since I am going on a trip soon and I don't own any jewelry, I ordered these 2 things. Hope they look as good in person as they do on the computer.


----------



## NogDog

Ambigoal Professional Mandoline Slicer



And so that I could get free 1-day shipping, I grabbed a little something off my wish-list:

We Didn't Playtest This at All - With Chaos Pack


----------



## crebel

NogDog said:


> Ambigoal Professional Mandoline Slicer
> 
> 
> 
> And so that I could get free 1-day shipping, I grabbed a little something off my wish-list:
> 
> We Didn't Playtest This at All - With Chaos Pack


I had to buy the game for our adult daughter, her spouse and friends who have a "Sunday Fun Day" most every week. The reviews were hilarious. I will stash it away with the rest of the holiday gifts I've already bought. Thanks, Nog!


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> I had to buy the game for our adult daughter, her spouse and friends who have a "Sunday Fun Day" most every week. The reviews were hilarious. I will stash it away with the rest of the holiday gifts I've already bought. Thanks, Nog!


I may get to try it out Saturday. If so, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ireadbooks

https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Run-Stainless-Steel-Fork/dp/B000I1ZYUC 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ireadbooks

ireadbooks said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Run-Stainless-Steel-Fork/dp/B000I1ZYUC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A serving fork. I didn't realize I needed it until I had company you over for rotisserie chicken and didn't have the proper tools to cut and serve it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SerenityEditing

Filters for my air conditioner. 
I checked and double-checked and even got up out of my chair (!!!) and triple-checked to make sure I had the measurements right. Yep, 20x25. Good to go.

They arrived last week. I opened them today to put one in. 
Yeah. 
They're 20x25*x2*. I needed 20x25*x1*. 
So I had to do all the refund stuff, then order the correct (I HOPE) size filters, THEN go to the _STORE_ like a _HEATHEN_ and actually buy a filter _in person_ to use for now. 
And, naturally, as I was bringing things in from the car, the dog jumped up on me and BENT THE FILTER.  

I think my mistake was way back there in the beginning, when I got up out of my chair. I'll not be doing that again in a hurry.


----------



## deckard

A gift for a good friend:



*Footnotes from the World's Greatest Bookstores: True Tales and Lost Moments from Book Buyers, Booksellers, and Book Lovers*


----------



## Scout

cell phone charging cable


----------



## anguabell

SerenityEditing said:


> So I had to do all the refund stuff, then order the correct (I HOPE) size filters, THEN go to the _STORE_ like a _HEATHEN_ and actually buy a filter _in person_ to use for now.
> And, naturally, as I was bringing things in from the car, the dog jumped up on me and BENT THE FILTER.
> 
> I think my mistake was way back there in the beginning, when I got up out of my chair. I'll not be doing that again in a hurry.


LOL


----------



## telracs




----------



## D/W

Avantree 4.1 Bluetooth Headphones with Mic, aptX Low Latency
 TaoTronics Bluetooth 4.1 Transmitter/Receiver - aptX Low Latency


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tool kit


----------



## Brownskins

A large easel for artwork


----------



## NogDog

Mackie CR Series CR3 - 3" Creative Reference Multimedia Monitors (Pair)



Just got the email that they've been delivered, so I know what I'll be playing with tonight after work.


----------



## Brownskins

a vest


----------



## anguabell

A carpet cleaner. It was just delivered (on Sunday!). It looks like the biggest thing I've ever seen  I am a bit afraid to touch it but I hope it will work.


----------



## Brownskins

glue gun


----------



## crebel

Ordered these cute jammies for my granddaughter during a Lightening Deal today.


----------



## Scout

selfie stick


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

I bought untranslated manga for my sister and I. While I can't read Japanese, I love looking at the pictures.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

A J-Pop CD. Yellow by Scandal. I can't wait to play that baby!

Oh, and a manga, No Game No Life vol 1. It's a Christmas present for my sister!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For my son in college, since the built-in WiFi adapter in his laptop is flaking out and I can't effectively troubleshoot it from home.


----------



## NogDog

My Keurig stopped working, so I decided to get all coffee-snobbish, instead, and got this pot to use with a pour-over filter:

POUR OVER Coffee Kettle 1L - Stop Burning Your Beans - THERMOMETER Built-in by Coffee Gator - For Perfect Hand Drip Coffee



Also have some coffee beans on order:

Kicking Horse Coffee, Whole Bean, Decaf, Swiss Water Process, 10 Ounce



The link-maker here won't let me make a forum link to the pour-over filter (apparently because it's out of stock now?), so I'll just post a page link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CRB75RU


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Samsung Smart TV...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A new iron to replace my beloved iron which has had some issues lately. I probably wouldn't have replaced it yet as it's been behaving but I got a gift card, yay! (Yes, a new iron is exciting for a quilter!)



Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

for me

and some Twinings Winter Spice for a friend


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A new iron to replace my beloved iron which has had some issues lately. I probably wouldn't have replaced it yet as it's been behaving but I got a gift card, yay! (Yes, a new iron is exciting for a quilter!)
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I have that same iron, Betsy! I don't even begin to fit into your class of quilters, but it works great with pressing those 1/4" seams!


----------



## Atunah

NogDog said:


> My Keurig stopped working, so I decided to get all coffee-snobbish, instead, and got this pot to use with a pour-over filter:
> 
> POUR OVER Coffee Kettle 1L - Stop Burning Your Beans - THERMOMETER Built-in by Coffee Gator - For Perfect Hand Drip Coffee


This looks interesting. I use a water kettle with temp settings and a Aeropress 

So I pour my 185 degree water over fresh ground beans. After many years of using a hand crank Zasssenhaus I finally got enough shopping points to get a electric bean grinder. I wanted a burr so I got this recently on Amazon. 


I have the red one and I love it. Prices change almost daily on those things depending on the color. And for $7 I got a Asurion 3 year plan on it. 

I have a old Tassimo that I rarely use anymore because the coffee this way is so much better.


----------



## crebel

They even make a manual press for kcups now. There is a wide range of options, but this one was available as a lightening deal recently and I ordered it for DD thinking it might be good for their frequent camping trips. Or it may turn out to be the white elephant gift of the season...


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> They even make a manual press for kcups now. There is a wide range of options, but this one was available as a lightening deal recently and I ordered it for DD thinking it might be good for their frequent camping trips. Or it may turn out to be the white elephant gift of the season...


Ok, that is kind of neat. The things they come up with. I think if you drink coffee and go camping, it would be neat. The aeropress works too, but for that you have to bring ground coffee. So ground coffee or kpods. I don't go camping so I wouldn't know what one likes using there. 
My name is not Claire Fraser, I will not sleep under the stars. .

And I just ordered some of these

Just got back for a deep teeth cleaning and it hurts like a violin string. Ouch. Like all my nerves are checking in. Almost out of what I have in the house and cold front coming, I don't want to go out again today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A new iron to replace my beloved iron which has had some issues lately. I probably wouldn't have replaced it yet as it's been behaving but I got a gift card, yay! (Yes, a new iron is exciting for a quilter!)
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well...I ordered this but it's been delayed twice. . Don't think it's going to come....



Jane917 said:


> I have that same iron, Betsy! I don't even begin to fit into your class of quilters, but it works great with pressing those 1/4" seams!


I have an older version and love it very much. Glad there are other fans out there. And yes, great for the 1/4 inch seams!!!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

crebel said:


> They even make a manual press for kcups now.


We got a Presto MyJo several months ago when our Keurig Mini stopped working. We don't use K-cups regularly but we're pretty happy with it as an inexpensive way to use them on occasion. I never thought of taking it camping... I like that idea!


----------



## crebel

Just got a fantastic bargain on these cups that fit a Keurig. For the next 3 hours they are an active lightening deal at $17.97 for 48 cups, but when you go to check out, there is another 30% coupon to "clip" taking the cost of a box of 48 dark roast cups down to $9.91. Wow!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I ordered a mesh colander/strainer for the better half. Should make it easier to strain the crockpot when we make soups and stock.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Samsung smart tv


----------



## Jane917




----------



## Jane917




----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Thank goodness for 2-day shipping...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My Instant Pot:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Crenel said:


> Thank goodness for 2-day shipping...


LOL. Love it!

Betsy


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Thanks to a generous gift card, an "investment" in a couple items for photographing small products for online auctions and such...

 and


----------



## C. J. Sears

I purchased six copies of my novel. One is to keep and should arrive by Thursday. The other five are to give away for promotion. Hopefully there are no unexpected printing errors.


----------



## D/W

I recently purchased these:



Gryeer Bamboo and Microfiber Kitchen Dish Towels​
Gryeer Antibacterial Dish Cloths with Sponge Pad​


----------



## msdanielle28

Last thing I bought was a watch/bracelet stand to organize my jewelry. It takes up less space and I can keep my watches in sight.


----------



## SVD

Two smart switches and a couple of smart bulbs to work with my Amazon Echo.


----------



## dgrant

Running shoes and insoles, and a fireplace tool set. The first two are because I've worn my last pair out on the treadmill desk, and the last because friends gave us half a cord of firewood for Christmas. 

So I guess now I can walk myself exhausted, and collapse in front of a fire!


----------



## crebel

Except I got them on an Early Prime Access deal for $7.99!


----------



## Cuechick

I bought an Air Fryer.... not this exact one, but similar... the one I bought did not come up in the link maker and has also more than doubled in price since I bought it just over a week ago. This one below was the closest in price that I saw to what I paid.

I love it! Had seen a few infomercials and so the idea of being able to fry foods with no fat had me hooked. It really does work, I've used it to make fries (using 2 kinds of frozen), some mini samosas and some little pizza rolls. Works so well! You defiantly get a crispier, fried like texture but without the grease. Much better result than baking esp with the fries. Also fast and super easy! Very happy with this purchase but would not pay the now 129.00 they are asking, I paid just under 60.00! This Wise one below has good reviews... and if you hunt around you might even find a cheaper one.

I did watch some youtube videos before using, which was helpful. I would like to try chicken at some point... that would be a true test of the "fry" factor!


----------



## HollieMarsden

I`ve ordered the book written by Mariana Zapata "Wait for It". Can`t wait till i`ll be the owner of it ....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cuechick, I recently ordered an air fryer myself but it hasn't arrived yet.  I'm glad to hear you like it.  I ordered the 5.3 Power Air Fryer XL.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Hoping it works (as implied in the description) to connect my VGA monitor to a Raspberry Pi 3. Also hoping I can get openSUSE Leap running on the Pi, but that's another matter entirely...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bought some clothes...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I bought this as a gift for my mother. It's a 15 inch digital picture frame. I have put a USB memory stick on it with some of my photos for her.


----------



## Jane917

I am going to Santa Fe in May and I thought I had better get ahead with my culinary education.


----------



## D/W

Everglades Natural Futon Cover


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Some clothes---pent, tank tops, boxers.......


----------



## Wolfman

A ukulele and _The Bell Jar_ as a gift to someone.


----------



## dgrant

Did you know kittens lose their baby teeth, just like human kids? 

I now do, and have bitter apple spray coming to discourage a kitten from chewing on the laptop's power cord. And a cat brush, because he's shedding with furious purpose as well as teething.


----------



## D/W

I'm very happy with this Nordic Ware Microwave Popcorn Popper.



I am addicted to popcorn, and it's so tasty when made with this popper that I don't need to add salt or butter.

I just bought a OXO Good Grips POP 1.5 qt. container for corn kernel storage and RSVP Endurance Stainless Steel Oval 1/4 Cup Measuring Scoop.


----------



## NogDog

After seeing some reviews and a few Youtube game-play sessions, I decided I had to have Dead of Winter: The Long Night (Stand Alone or Expansion) Game. Now I'll just have to round up a few live bodies to play.


----------



## telracs

ordered a couple of CDs....

Cast recording of Falsettos



New Train CD


----------



## Sandpiper

I've tried a couple other more manual spiralizers. This one works!! Very easy to use.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

4 CD box sets:

_Samson and Delilah_, by Camille Saint-Saens
Performed by Placido Domingo
Conducted by Daniel Barenboim

_The Barber of Seville_, by Gioachino Rossini
Performed by Placido Domingo
Conducted by Claudio Abbado

_Thais_, by Jules Massenet
Performed by Renee Fleming
Conducted by Yves Abel

_Boris Godunov_, by Modest Mussorgsky
Conducted by Valery Gergiev


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Last physical item, an add-on parallel port as a gamble on making an old printer work with a new(er) computer. That one doesn't come up in the Link-Maker.

Slightly more recently than that, a Kindle book by Colin Taber and Colin Raine (bigger image to enjoy all the cover detail!):


----------



## Jane917




----------



## D/W

It's both beautiful and functional!

Eddingtons Italian Olive Wood 12-inch Spatula


----------



## crebel

Two puzzles that should arrive at my sister's house today so we can do them this weekend when I go to visit.


----------



## NogDog

Image on my old computer monitor was getting more and more faded-looking, so after some research, I just ordered a Dell Computer Ultrasharp U2415 24.0-Inch Screen LED Monitor to hook up to my MacBook Pro. It has a 16:10 screen size ratio instead of the standard 16:9 widescreen ratio, which gives me a bit more vertical real estate when doing programming stuff on it. Now I know what I'll be playing with on Saturday.


----------



## ddominikwickles

Ordered a Rush CD and two manga books for my son's birthday.


----------



## telracs

ddominikwickles said:


> Ordered a Rush CD and two manga books for my son's birthday.


ooh, what RUSH CD?


----------



## NogDog

Just thought I'd post this since I mentioned it to a couple members here. These are the shoes I got recently for distracting my racquetball opponents:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Just thought I'd post this since I mentioned it to a couple members here. These are the shoes I got recently for distracting my racquetball opponents:


They will definitely work! Add Some flashing lights and you could become world champion!


----------



## AnnaB

Thermal paste and a stick of 2GB DDR2 RAM to attempt sprucing up an acquaintance's desktop.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Two puzzles that should arrive at my sister's house today so we can do them this weekend when I go to visit.


funny, I ordered a couple of puzzles also, recently


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A Tonka garbage truck for my grandson's second birthday...he's really into garbage trucks for some reason!


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> funny, I ordered a couple of puzzles also, recently


Like these?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Like these?


the state one definitely. i like that one


----------



## NogDog

I've been looking at this for months, and finally gave into the temptation: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge Lens Cover with Telephoto (2x) and Wide-Angle Lenses


----------



## D/W

This portable Bluetooth speaker is fantastic! The 24-hour battery life, Bluetooth range, and sound are incredible. It works great with Echo Dot.

Anker SoundCore Bluetooth Speaker with 24-Hour Playtime, 66-Foot Bluetooth Range & Built-in Mic, Dual-Driver Portable Wireless Speaker with Low Harmonic Distortion and Superior Sound


----------



## NogDog

Gonna try the Fitbit thing.



Fitbit Blaze Smart Fitness Watch, Black, Silver, Large


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boxer shorts


----------



## Jane917

Darn Tough Socks


----------



## D/W

I recently purchased two--navy blue and teal: Hikpro Lightweight Packable Backpack

It's well-made and easily folds into a built-in, zippered pouch for compact storage...perfect for travel. If you're looking for a smaller, lightweight daypack, I can recommend this one!


----------



## anguabell

As a Floridian, I own zillion pairs of white pants and jeans that need to be periodically replaced. So those. Finding out, the hard way, that "vanity sizing" has moved to the entire new universe.

Speaking of the universe, also this because I still buy DVDs. It was better than I expected


----------



## Atunah

My El cheapo dining room rug finally fell apart at the edges, after like over 10 years so I bought another one. 
I hope this one lays better as its a bit thinner I think, I have to lay over carpet that is on very bad floors with broken chunks of cement under it. They move when I walk. . So carpets start curling. 


Then I broke my small teapot the other day, had that one for a long time. Saw this cutie so had to get it.


----------



## lyndabelle

Cat Food. Crazy cat lady in the house.


----------



## crebel

I got some Amazon gift cards for Mother's Day and treated myself to this pretty side table when it was a Prime Early Access Deal this morning.


----------



## lisamaliga

Silpats for my macarons. And they were on sale, too!


----------



## NogDog

Finally pulled the trigger on something that's been tempting me for awhile.



Went with a refurbished option in order to reduce the sticker shock a bit.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Bought as a gift, hope it works out well.


----------



## telracs

a new USB cord for my paperwhite, and some headphones for a birthday present for a friend.


----------



## deckard

After watching the PBS show on American Epic Music, I just had to get the CD:


----------



## D/W

I recently purchased two used (listed as "very good condition") Echo Voice Remotes for $9.82 each ($29.99 new) from Amazon Warehouse Deals. Both appear to be brand new! It's really nice not to have to speak the wake word, and the volume/skip/pause controls are very handy.

Alexa Voice Remote for Amazon Echo and Echo Dot


----------



## geniebeanie

A wallet case for my iPhone 7 plus.  It comes tomorrow, very pretty.  Blue with dark blue coral.


----------



## D/W

Dash Wand With Alexa



The wand is essentially FREE (you may be charged sales tax in your state) with the $20 promotional credit (expires next year--June 18, 201, which is added to your account immediately after you register the wand.

For more details, see my KBoards post here.


----------



## JRTomlin

Cat litter. lol


----------



## telracs

i bought a couple of puzzles for some friends.....


----------



## crebel

The "Clean Your Room" puzzle is being started at my sister's house this morning.  Imagine ...


----------



## D/W

My Amazon Prime Day purchases included clothing at 30% off, an ebook, a nonfiction paperback, and a golf bag.

I also bought a Fire HD 8 Tablet for $49.99. That purchase earned a $10 Amazon credit since I ordered it using Alexa voice purchasing. With various promotions, I earned $24 in Amazon credits that day.


----------



## Atunah

An official Oasis back up cover for $12 

I can not make a picture link because no matter how hard I try, I cannot pull this up in the link maker. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015HVRUWC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NogDog

The Vanguard Havana 38 Messenger Bag arrived today, and so far I'm quite pleased. Seems well made and a definite cut above the under-50-dollar bags/cases. It comes with a padded, compartmentalized insert for my camera gear, and has just enough room in the notebook/tablet slot for my 15" MacBook.



Here's a quick snapshot to give you some idea how the insert holds the camera stuff (with its own zipper-closed lid):


__
https://flic.kr/p/WGoFQ6


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I have an older, smaller, slower one that has apparently been misplaced in my move this summer, and I had some "store credit," so I figured I might as well upgrade.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ken Burns' The Vietnam War DVDs and book.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

laptop cooling pad....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tooth brush heads...


----------



## rchapman1

Sweet Temptation from the series by Sarah Stuart

Sweet Temptation: The Agony and the Ecstasy of Passion (Royal Command Book 4)


----------



## sjc

Bridal gloves rhinestone hairpins and honeymoon peignoir set for my daughter who got married 2 weeks ago.
(I would put up pics; but it has been so long, I practically forgot how! ...Plus I think photo bucket is a pain.)


----------



## D/W

I add this to rice, soup, etc.: Frontier Deluxe Vegetables Soup Blend, 16 Ounce Bag


----------



## D/W

This is a surprisingly powerful little USB-rechargeable fan! I paid $10.99 (lightning deal). It comes in several colors and has an optional blue light for nighttime.

Efluky Mini USB 3 Speeds Rechargeable Portable Table Fan, 4.5-Inch, Black


----------



## Sandpiper

I "needed" a clock. I like digital. Don't want to be constantly asking Alexa. Plain and simple. Nice features.


----------



## dgrant

Notepads. Because they're so handy for shopping lists, to-do lists, and scratchpads that even I can eventually run through an entire stack.



...Okay, I may have used an entire one when I had a power outage at work, writing away while sitting in my happy cube by dim light from a window, waiting for the power to come back on. But really, shopping list is my most common use!


----------



## Quspo

facial jade roller and notebook for my student's notes


----------



## anguabell

Irresistible Black Friday deal on the new Kindle Fire - this will be a Christmas gift for my husband. Although I have a suspicion he is getting one for me as well


----------



## Sandpiper

Previous one wasn't working well. Paid extra for one-day delivery. I need it. I live in a condo. Burke barks when left alone.


----------



## D/W

anguabell said:


> Irresistible Black Friday deal on the new Kindle Fire - this will be a Christmas gift for my husband. Although I have a suspicion he is getting one for me as well


I bought a 10" Fire HD for $99.99, too. The 1080p full-HD display is fantastic!


----------



## Van Argan

CopperFit socks.

They're terrific, actually.


----------



## Sandpiper

I use my land line at home.


----------



## Meemo

A couple of lightning deals yesterday...a wireless charger for my iPhone and a cute new band for my Watch.


----------



## Sandpiper

Y'all made me do it.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered a green retro wall clock to put up in my bedroom and an Echo Dot to give to a friend who has no Echo or bluetooth speakers.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010ED4IU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## msdanielle28

Sandpiper said:


> Y'all made me do it.


That's a good deal they got for the Instant Pot. I didn't know they had the mini. I've been wanting one for the pressure cooker and that size surely would work for me. I now have very limited space because of all the small kitchen appliances. I tell myself this is the last one but it never happens.


----------



## NogDog

I've had my eye on the Vanguard "Havana 48" backpack for a few weeks now, and finally hit the 1-click button today. It will be replacing the North Face "Surge II" backpack I've been using every day for the past 2-1/2 years, with the bonus of having features specifically for carting some camera gear around when I'm doing that instead of commuting to work with MacBook and gym clothes.


----------



## AnnaB

2 dishes for individual crême brûlée servings and inkjet printer ink, all for mom.

I swear the latter must be sold more than its weight in gold, looking toward some b&w laser one for when I replace my own as I seldom print color photos anymore and often have them professionally done when I do anyway, hopefully they haven't been following the same trend.


----------



## mlewis78

msdanielle28 said:


> That's a good deal they got for the Instant Pot. I didn't know they had the mini. I've been wanting one for the pressure cooker and that size surely would work for me. I now have very limited space because of all the small kitchen appliances. I tell myself this is the last one but it never happens.


I ordered the duo mini Monday night. I don't remember if I saw your post first. For Cyber Monday at Amazon, the savings was just $10, but hey, better than full price.

Now I need to look up some recipes online.

Edited: now I realize it was Sandpiper's post that enabled me on this.


----------



## Fleurina

Today I ordered a copy of my paperback to check it is printing OK and in the last week several Kindle books, and a pack of Mack's Slim Fit Ear Plugs - I like darkness and silence for sleep - and am not too fond of the sound of snoring!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jogging shoes that I use for my daily walk. Ordered last night and missed black Friday sale.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Among a number of other things...



Screaming Trees - Uncle Anesthesia


----------



## Sandpiper

If you're debating -- get it!


----------



## NogDog

SanDisk Extreme Pro 64GB SDXC UHS-I Memory Card (SDSDXXG-064G-GN4IN) (upgrading the old, slower 32GB card I've been using with my camera)


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Levi jeans


----------



## Jane917

My new Kindle.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Some kind of cooler for pilots so they can pack their meals for the cockpit (it's a gift).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A replacement remote for the new-to-DW-and-I's 46-inch LCD Sony Bravia.


----------

